# Wo bleibt die neue HP?????????????????



## Fischgesicht (24. November 2006)

Hallo liebe Canyon Fanatiker.

Weiß wer wie es mit der neuen HP von canyon ausschaut???

Ende der Woche wäre ja jetzt oder???

mfg FG


----------



## Skymaster (24. November 2006)

In nem anderen Thread hat jemand telefonnisch herausgefunden, dass diese erst ende nächster Woche erscheinen soll!!


Es ist nicht unbedingt die Dauer des wartens die mich verärgert, viel schlimmer ist wie mit den potentiellen Käufern umgegangen wird!!!
Ständig wird man hingehalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4you2 (24. November 2006)

Gut Ding will ja bekanntlich Weile haben - aber zum xten Mal hoffnungsvoll und umsonst die alte HP anzuklicken nervt mich zunehmend...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (24. November 2006)

Hallo,

die neue Homepage ist quasi fertig, aber zur Zeit noch in der Testphase. Und wie das immer so ist, ganz zufrieden ist man nie und wir gehen nochmal in allen Bereichen über die Page und die Kataloge. Wir haben heute Abgabe des MTB-Kataloges und ich bin eben gerade noch einmal über alle Texte rüber und habe diese teilweise nochmal komplett neu geschrieben. Diese Texte kommen dann natürlich auch auf die Webseite.

Ich habe natürlich Verständnis dafür, das Ihr auf die neue Seite brennt, aber gut Ding will tatsächlich noch etwas Weile haben... Kann aber wirklich versprechen, das die neue Webseite nochmal einen Sprung nach vorne macht. Die hat schon ein paar sehr geile Features, über die ich jetzt noch nicht zuviel verraten möchte.

Mitte/Ende nächster Woche rechne ich mit dem Relaunch der Webseite. Auch wenn das jetzt ein schwacher Trost sein sollte ist das immer noch 4 Wochen vor der Relaunch in den letzten Jahren

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## User129 (24. November 2006)

waas noch mal eine Woche?

neeeiiiinnnn


aber es hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend an,
was es einem aber nicht leichter mach 

hm... Features was könnte es da geben? *grübel*
Beim Project 3.7 Rennrad hat man die Möglichkeit es um 360° zu drehen, vielleicht gibt es das ja jetzt bei allen?


----------



## Mr. Hayes (24. November 2006)

Ja sch....e !
Wenn das nur mit der Lieferung dann besser klappt! Ich bin einer von den Bike-losen und habe schon den ganzen Herbst ohne Bike verbracht.
Dementsprechend freue ich mich extrem auf die ersten sonnigen Tage der neuen Saison.

Zugegeben, ich war so naiv und dachte ich könne auf der Eurobike schon eins bestellen, geht doch am Autosalon in Genf auch, sogar mit Messerabatt !

Gruss Simon...


----------



## Fischgesicht (24. November 2006)

oooooooooooh nein ich lauf AMOK!!!!

BITTE BITTE BITTE beeilt euch!

Ach ja und wie komm ich an nen Katalog @Staabi????????

mfg FG


----------



## coffeeracer (24. November 2006)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> oooooooooooh nein ich lauf AMOK!!!!
> 
> BITTE BITTE BITTE beeilt euch!
> 
> ...



Den kannst du dir zuschicken lassen, oder als PDF runterladen.
Aber natürlich erst dann, wenn auch die Website fertig ist 

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## vtrkalle (24. November 2006)

Mitte/Ende nächster Woche rechne ich mit dem Relaunch der Webseite. Auch wenn das jetzt ein schwacher Trost sein sollte ist das immer noch 4 Wochen vor der Relaunch in den letzten Jahren

Viele Grüße,

Michael[/QUOTE]

Kannst du mir wenigstens zum XC7.0 und zum WXC7.0 etwas Genaueres sagen,   dann würde ich die Woche ja gern noch warten


----------



## yuexel99 (24. November 2006)

> Kannst du mir wenigstens zum XC7.0 und zum WXC7.0 etwas Genaueres sagen, dann würde ich die Woche ja gern noch warten



Das Problem ist, dass jeder zu einem anderen Bike was wissen will. Ich denke wenn Staabi jetzt anfängt, dann muss er letztendlich zu fast jedem Bike was schreiben.


----------



## braintrust (24. November 2006)

einfach zum :kotz:
damit sinds schon 2 wochen verzug...kommt mir bekannt vor 

naja ob man x neue features brauch ist so die frage...fand das alte layout ok...schaun wir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (24. November 2006)

yuexel99 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass jeder zu einem anderen Bike was wissen will. Ich denke wenn Staabi jetzt anfängt, dann muss er letztendlich zu fast jedem Bike was schreiben.



na und


----------



## DaMudda (24. November 2006)

Noch ne Woche...Neiiiiiin!!


----------



## Paudajunky76 (24. November 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man schlauerweise einfach mal damit aufhören seitens Canyon ständig neue Termine zu nennen wann den jetzt die neue "SuperMegaFette" HP erscheinen wird  
...dadurch wird bei den hier Wartenden(ich gehöre auch dazu) doch nur unnötig die Vorfreude gedrückt wenns dann wieder mal nicht klappt mit dem genannten Termin 

Find das alles sehr unprofessionell ...und damit zu vertrösten das jetzt noch irgendwelche super Features in die HP eingebaut werden...tja warum nennt man dann ständig mehr oder weniger feste Termine 

Ich für meinen Teil hoff einfach mal daß das dieses Jahr nochmal was wird mit ner neuen Seite


----------



## Paudajunky76 (24. November 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Mitte/Ende nächster Woche rechne ich mit dem Relaunch der Webseite. Auch wenn das jetzt ein schwacher Trost sein sollte ist das immer noch 4 Wochen vor der Relaunch in den letzten Jahren
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


#
4 Wochen früher wie letztes Jahr,aber dafür im Endeffekt dann 4 Wochen später wie angekündigt gibts die HP


----------



## 4you2 (25. November 2006)

Paudajunky76 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man schlauerweise einfach mal damit aufhören seitens Canyon ständig neue Termine zu nennen wann den jetzt die neue "SuperMegaFette" HP erscheinen wird
> ...dadurch wird bei den hier Wartenden(ich gehöre auch dazu) doch nur unnötig die Vorfreude gedrückt wenns dann wieder mal nicht klappt mit dem genannten Termin
> 
> Find das alles sehr unprofessionell ...und damit zu vertrösten das jetzt noch irgendwelche super Features in die HP eingebaut werden...tja warum nennt man dann ständig mehr oder weniger feste Termine
> ...


----------



## vtrkalle (25. November 2006)

4you2 schrieb:


> na du hasts gut´, ich habe kein Rad mehr, mein altes ist schon verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ismael (25. November 2006)

Mein Gott, hört auf zu meckern. Vorfreude ist doch die beste Freude. Ausserdem sind es doch die Forumsmitglieder selber, die Canyon zu Vorhersagen pressen, was den Starttermin für die HP anbelangt. Desweiteren gehört es ja zur Verkaufsstrategie, die Spannung bis ins Letzte zu steigern. Legt endlich die typisch deutsche Meckermentalität ab und seht positiv auf einen Dezember wo ihr stundenlang auf der Canyon HP rumhängen und träumen könnt. Gruss


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. November 2006)

geduld, hastiges volk, so wirds gemacht:

http://thatvideosite.com/video/2973


----------



## - Dr.Zoidberg - (25. November 2006)

Dere alle mitinander!

Bin so frei und reihe mich in die Liste der Kritiker ein.
Seit dem unfreiwilligem Verlust meines geliebten Stumpjumpers mitte September treibe ich mich hier im Forum herum, und entschied mich nach Durchsicht einiger Testberichte, einmal ein Canyon zu probieren.

Das Sparbuch Torque2 war dann schon ein sehr gutes Angebot, also bestellte ich online.
2 Tage später Antwort von Canyon: tja leider, gibts nicht mehr! Wie bitte? Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mich durchs ganze Bestellformular durchquälen muss, persönliche und vertrauliche Daten übergebe, obwohl der Artikel gar nicht verfügbar ist!
Sorry Canyon, aber das kann mittlerweile jeder Furz-eShop. 
So beeindruckend der opische Auftritt eurer Homepage ist, aber für einen online-Händler find ich es schon peinlich, wenn sein backend aus einer Sekretärin besteht, die emails beantwortet, persönliche Betreuung via hotline hin oder her. Nicht gerade seriös!
Wundert mich eigentlich, dass sich hier im Forum niemand über diesen Umstand aufregt, es müsste doch viele Betroffene geben.

Was solls! Nachdem der erste Ärger verflogen war, wartete ich wie viele auf die neue Homepage, sollte heuer ja schon im Oktober online sein. Aber nach vielen Vorankündigungen mit den darauffolgenden Verschiebungen ging ich anfang November dann doch wieder zu meinem Speci-Händler und holte mir ein 2006er Enduro mit 700 Rabatt. Auch die 2007er Modelle standen schon im Laden. 
Noch einmal sorry Canyon, die sind euch um ein halbes Jahr voraus!

Egal. MTB war besorgt. Aber fürs Training im Winter sollte auch noch ein Rennrad angeschafft werden. Aber auch aus dem gross angekündigten Relaunch mitte November wurde auch nix, und hätts hier kein kleines Preview einiger Modelle gegeben, ich glaub, Cayon hätt einige potentielle Kunden durch Suizid verloren, weil die Leute hier einfach verrückt gemacht wurden.
Ist vielleicht Absicht, alle so aufzugeilen, dass sie nach dem Relaunch sofort wie blind bestellen.

nun? Die Tagen werden kürzer, Weihnachten naht, das neue Bike-Jahr kratzt an der Tür, keine neuen Modelle, keine Specs, keine Lieferzeiten, ......

Soll ich doch noch warten? hmm, mein Händler hat heut noch bis 13h offen....


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. November 2006)

- Dr.Zoidberg - schrieb:


> Sorry Canyon, aber das kann mittlerweile jeder Furz-eShop.


Das stimmt -- eine Verfügbarkeitsanzeige bei den Bikes wäre wohl leicht machbar.




- Dr.Zoidberg - schrieb:


> So beeindruckend der opische Auftritt eurer Homepage ist, aber für einen online-Händler find ich es schon peinlich, wenn sein backend aus einer Sekretärin besteht, die emails beantwortet, persönliche Betreuung via hotline hin oder her. Nicht gerade seriös!


?
Woher weißt du, dass es "eine Sekretärin" ist und wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Fischgesicht (25. November 2006)

@Blackwaterpark: das Video ist zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu HART!!!!
HAHAHAHAHA wie geil


----------



## loxa789 (25. November 2006)

ich hoffe blackwater du hast einen gute doktor der sowas behandeln kann. wie findet man solch kranke videos im netz. ich glaube du sollst mehr biken und weniger zeit vorm computer verbringen oder hast das video vielleicht selbst gedreht .
lg loxa789


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. November 2006)

ich glaub du suchst dir lieber mal mal ne freundin die nicht mit nachnamen jpg heißt


----------



## tom23" (25. November 2006)

- Dr.Zoidberg - schrieb:


> Dere alle mitinander!
> 
> Bin so frei und reihe mich in die Liste der Kritiker ein.
> Seit dem unfreiwilligem Verlust meines geliebten Stumpjumpers mitte September treibe ich mich hier im Forum herum, und entschied mich nach Durchsicht einiger Testberichte, einmal ein Canyon zu probieren.
> ...



sorry, aber du bist ein Ignorant.
die Seite ist fertig, wenn sie fertig ist. Ein paar Schreihälse hier werden das bestimmt nicht beschleunigen.

Und das mit der Sekretärin, so was dummes hab ich hier schon lang nicht  mehr gelesen.

Für alle anonymen, ungeduldigen Querulanten: get another hobby!


----------



## - Dr.Zoidberg - (26. November 2006)

soso,
Kritik wird als Ignoranz interpretiert, naja, das spiegelt die Diskussionskultur in diesem Forum ganz gut.

aber trotzdem danke tom23,
als einer der führenden Canyon-Jünger hier hast du mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung geholfen, eurer Sekte nicht beizutreten.


----------



## tom23" (26. November 2006)

Oh nein, wenn sie dich als Kunden verlieren, komm ich nicht auf meine 1000 Schleimerpunkte diesen Monat....
Bitte verzeih: ich gebs per Funk durch, dass sie schnell noch die Seite fertig machen und dann eine zweite Sekretärein einstellen, dann kommst du doch wieder, oder?

und zu mir:

weder bin ich der größte Canyon Fan der Welt noch in einer Sekte.
Wenn ich schnell einen Tip schießen kann, über ein Thema, das mich 
interessiert, dann kommt der,kurz und bündig; wenn ein- und das selbe Thema immer-
und immer wieder aufgewärmt wird, da kann man doch mal was zu sagen, oder?

Mittlerweile krakelen hier an allen Ecken und Enden die user, wann denn eeeennndlich
die Seite fertig wird, am besten mit siebenundzwanzig Fragezeichen. in jedem zweiten Frame
mittlerweile OT.
der nächste Schritt ist dann, das ganze noch in so ein Posting wie dein vorletztes zu
verpacken, unheimlich witzig, Dude!
Tja, hier treiben sich einfach eine Menge geeks herum, welche scheinbar zu wenig soziale
Kontakte haben, um drauf zu verzichten, mal einfach die  Klappe zu halten und abzuwarten
und  schöne Dinge zu tun, anstatt sich hier aufzuplustern.
Da komm ich noch lieber als "Anwalt" von C rüber, als mich in die Reihe kleingeistiger
Meckerfritzen einzugliedern.
Ich löse meine Probleme mit Canyon nml direkt und du wirst hier nie einen
Roman drüber finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (26. November 2006)

Nein lass in, endlich geschafft  
 einer weniger, jetzt krieg ich mein Rad früher


----------



## 4you2 (26. November 2006)

@ Tom23"

reagier dich doch lieber beim biken ab ... ( 28 ? )


----------



## stick007 (26. November 2006)

Hallo -Dr. Zoiberg-,

auch im Canyon Forum ist es wie in allen anderen Foren. 
Es gibt immer Mitglieder die "Ihre" Marke bis aufs Messer verteidigen.
Persönliche Angriffe eingeschlossen.

Man darf nicht vergessen, ab Mitte/Ende September stehen die neuen Modelle anderer Hersteller im Laden und sind käuflich zu erwerben. Canyon hat seinen Laden, damit meine ich die Homepage, wahrscheinlich erst ab Ende November offen. Somit ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass einige sich nach anderen Bikes umschauen. Nicht zu vergessen die teilweise sehr lange Wartezeiten.
Das sind 2 sehr große Mankos bei Canyon. Auch wenn die Bikes sehr geil sind.

Schönen Sonntag und Gruß
Björn







Gruß
Björn


----------



## tom23" (26. November 2006)

stick007 schrieb:


> Hallo -Dr. Zoiberg-,
> 
> auch im Canyon Forum ist es wie in allen anderen Foren.
> Es gibt immer Mitglieder die "Ihre" Marke bis aufs Messer verteidigen.
> ...


mal abgeshen davon, dass du nicht zu verstehen scheinst, dass auch dein Posting nichts beschleunigt: bravo, du hast mich durchschaut!Ich bin Canyon verfallen, meine Bikemarke ist nml das wichtigste für mich.
So, jetzt können die anderen wieder loslegen, um zum zigsten Mal zu bestätigen, was die Mankos dieses Bikeherstellers sind.
Du denkst doch nicht tatsächlich, dass die das nicht selber schnallen, wo ihre Probs liegen...


----------



## stick007 (26. November 2006)

tom23";3217026 schrieb:
			
		

> Du denkst doch nicht tatsächlich, dass die das nicht selber schnallen, wo ihre Probs liegen...



Das habe ich nie behauptet! Ich bin sogar sehr sicher, das Canyon weiß, das sie noch einige Arbeitsabläufe verbessern müssen. 
Es geht nur darum, dass natürlich einige Canyoninteressierte, noch ohne rosarote Canyonbrille, durchaus im Vorfeld verschreckt werden. Aufgrund der mehrmaligen Verschiebung der neuen Homepage und der langen Wartezeiten. Mehr nicht.

Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, das Du immer gleich so abgehen musst?! 


Gruß
Björn


----------



## tom23" (26. November 2006)

ich geh nicht ab.
Die Jungs uns Mädels kriegen schon ihre Homepage.
Eigentlich gut, dass es diesen thread gibt, da bleiben die anderen threads
vielleicht mal on Topic.
Ich hab doch kein Problem mit Interessierten,
die gierig sind auf die neue Webseite.
Aber wieder und wieder und in allen aktiven threads, nö oder?
es ist einfach unsachlich, was dr. Zoidberg geschrieben hat,
darauf hab ich reagiert.
Ich geh jetzt laufen, servus


----------



## braintrust (26. November 2006)

naja aber ständig vertröstet zu werden ist halt nicht in ordnung...klar gibs mal verzug, aber das immer kurz vor ende der deadline erst kommt"jungs wir werden nicht fertig werden,sorry" geht halt nicht klar...


----------



## tom23" (26. November 2006)

das stimmt! Die Informationspolitik ist sehr fragwürdig


----------



## Single-Trail (26. November 2006)

Ich hab VerstÃ¤ndnis dafÃ¼r....

wer von euch schon mal versucht hat ne Professionelle Homepage selber zu machen wird wissen wie viel Arbeit hinter so einem Projekt steckt und das halt nicht immer alles nach Plan lÃ¤uft und man manchmal halt lÃ¤nger braucht...

zunÃ¤chst einmal muss ein Projekt entworfen werden...
das Projekt muss dann vom Papier auf den PC gebracht werden d.h. man muss die Skizze mit Grafikprogrammen wie z.B. Photoshop ausarbeiten.
das Design muss zerschnippelt werden und die Homepage gecodet...
dann muss der ganze Inhalt integriert werden, Informationstexte zu den einzelnen Bikes die zahlen und Fakten mÃ¼ssen geschrieben werden... dabei muss man sehr sorgfÃ¤ltig vorgehen und dafÃ¼r sorgen das man keine Fehler macht sonst stressen irgendwelche verÃ¤rgerten Kunden weil das Torque auf der Homepage fÃ¼r 2999 â¬ statt 3999 â¬ ausgeschrieben war (nur ein Beispiel)â¦
man muss zusehen das alles mit den PopulÃ¤ren Browsern wie Firefox, Opera und Internetexplorer richtig dargestellt wird weil es bei den Browsern unterschiede gibtâ¦

lange Rede, kurzer Sinnâ¦. die arbeit an so einer Homepage ist sehr umfangreich also bitte macht den Canyons keine VorwÃ¼rfe und wartet gespannt auf das neue Design mit neuen Featuresâ¦ 

Happy trails, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## privy (26. November 2006)

stimme deiner ausführungen eigentlich zu aber mann hätte zumindest einen katalog(als pdf) mit preisangabe zum download bereitstellen können .

privy


----------



## Flok (26. November 2006)

ich verlange wenigstens ein preview der neuen rennräder


----------



## Tonino (26. November 2006)

Ich möchte mich nicht in die ganze Diskussion einmischen denn ich hab für dieses Jahr schon mein Bike gefunden. Ich war auch an Canyon interessiert aber mich dann doch für einen Händler um die Ecke entschieden. Dies hatte aber nichts direkt mit Canyon zu tun. 

Canyon ist ein Versender und daher auf seine Webseite existenziell angewiesen. Ich denke, dass jede Woche Verzug Geldeinbußen bedeutet weil Interessenten abspringen und sich ihre Bikes woanders kaufen.
Wieso hat Canyon nicht parallel die 2007 Bikes in die bestehende Webseite eingebaut?
Das hätte einige Probleme gelöst.
1. Man hätte sich genügend Zeit für die neue Seite lassen können ohne großen Zeitdruck
2. Die Kunden wären schon früher über die neuen Bikes informiert gewesen und hätten dann vielleicht schon bestellen können.

Vielleicht war das aber aus verschiedensten Gründen nicht möglich.

Gruß Tonino


----------



## Fischgesicht (26. November 2006)

Oh mein Gott!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich wollte lediglich wissen wie lange es noch dauert bis die neue HP fertig ist  und nicht ihendwelche Grundsatzdisskussionen auslösen! 


Wie krass. Wegen einer kleinen Frage gehen sich schon einige hier an den Hals.
Meine Meinung: Wir warten schön geduldig 1 Woche oder 2 oder 3 bis die HP fertig ist und bestellen dann beim superversender Canyon. Denn ob ihr wollt oder nicht Canyon is TOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg FG


----------



## Single-Trail (26. November 2006)

Fischgesicht schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung: Wir warten schön geduldig 1 Woche oder 2 oder 3 bis die HP fertig ist und bestellen dann beim superversender Canyon. Denn ob ihr wollt oder nicht Canyon is TOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> mfg FG



das Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## Fischgesicht (26. November 2006)

Amen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. November 2006)

@Threadersteller: ich glaube, bei deinen Satzzeichen-Tasten ist was defekt...


----------



## Fischgesicht (26. November 2006)

lol 
ja kann sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmmuNation (26. November 2006)

> aber trotzdem danke tom23,
> als einer der führenden Canyon-Jünger hier hast du mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung geholfen, eurer Sekte nicht beizutreten.


 Amüsant!
Es zwingt hier niemand dich dazu, dein Bike bei Canyon zu kaufen. Also verstehe ich das verhalten nicht, auch dass die HP nicht Online ist und man vertröstet wird rechtfertigt es nicht, Canyon als "Sekte" zu bezeichnen?!

Leider hatte ich noch nie die ehre, selber mal so ein Rad unter dem Ar$ch zu haben. Und ich kenne Canyons Versender-Angewohnheiten etc. nicht. Doch mein erster eindruck:
Die Leute an der Hotline sind nett, beraten Kompetent und geben Auskunft. Die 06er HP ist richtig geil, übersichtlich, lässt keine wünsche mehr übrig. Die 07er soll ja noch besser werden.

Für mich wärs zwar (Bequemlichkeitshalber) deutlich einfacher hier in Zürich einfach zu einem Händler um die Ecke zu gehen. Denn dann hab ich mein Radl sofort, muss keine Euros überweisen und der Service ist auch hier.

Aber: Der Händler bietet nicht das, was Canyon bietet, undzwar den sagenhaft unschlagbaren Preis! Ich nehme jetzt das Risiko in Kauf, dass ich lange auf mein Rad warten muss (u.U.) und ich, wenn was Kaputt geht, wieder alles nach Deutschland schicken muss. Das ist halt der Nachteil, aber es ist von Anfang an klar, dass das die Schattenseite des sehr fairen Preises ist.

Und für die sagenhaften Bikes die Canyon liefert, ist das Warten und das Risiko auf "back to sender" entschädigt.
Damit will ich nicht Canyon "beschützen" oder sonstwas, denn es ist halt wirklich ärgerlich, wenn man ständig vertröstet wird, von Oktober auf den 15. November, dann ende nächster Woche, nochmal ende nächster Woche... aber es steckt viel, viel Arbeit hinter so einer HP! Alle Bikes wollen Fotografiert werden (vielleicht 360° View?), die ganzen Parts aufgelistet werden etc!
Und ja, auch ich warte auf die HP. Denn erst die, ist die offizielle Bestätigung, dass die 07er so werden wie im Preview (in meinem Beispiel das XC5.0). Und auch erst dann kriege ich die Bestätigung per Post. Und auch erst dann kann ich die Bikes vergleichen und mir die andern anschauen, was die denn so bieten.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn:
Lasst Canyon an der HP werkeln, gut ding will weile haben.
Ich habe mir ein Nerve XC5.0 bestellt, warte darauf und werde sicher sehr zufrieden damit sein. Und wenn nicht dann hagelts Protest


----------



## vtrkalle (26. November 2006)

und ich bestell mein XC7.0 und WXC7.0 auch morgen bei der Sekte   
und dann verzieh ich mich ins Wartezimmer und machs mir da bequem


----------



## mischuer (27. November 2006)

an dem Feature auf das sich einige freuen würden, nämlich online den VMT zeigen zu lassen, wird sich bestimmt nix tun  

egal, Grundsatz unserer Sekte: "warten ist geil"


----------



## mstaab_canyon (27. November 2006)

Hallo,

wie schon geschrieben, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der neuen Seite. Auf iin paar Bemerkungen hier möchte ich noch kurz eingehen:

Aktuelle Verfügbarkeitsanzeige auf der Webseite: Das ist mit unserer derzeitigen Warenwirtschaft leider noch nicht möglich, da diese keine Schnittstelle für eine Internet-Anbindung bietet. Wir haben bei unseren Bikes ja den Hinweis "nur noch in kleinen Stückzahlen an Lager". Aktueller ist es derzeit nicht machbar. Eine "Ausverkauft" Markierung auf der Webpage ist ebenfalls leider schwierig darstellbar, da sich das durch Storno oder Rückgabe ja quasi minütlich ändern kann. Wenn wir also eine Info auf der Homepage haben kann diese in der nächsten Minute schon wieder überholt sein. Wir würden uns selbst auch viel Arbeit sparen und effizienter sein können, wenn wir diese Schnittstelle zu Verfügung hätten. Das ist leider noch nicht möglich und auf eine neue Warenwirtschaft stellt man ja nicht mal so nebenbei um. Soll heißen, das ist ein zukünftiges Projekt. MOntagetermin auf der HP hat den gleichen Hintergrund.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## mischuer (27. November 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Das ist mit unserer derzeitigen Warenwirtschaft leider noch nicht möglich, da diese keine Schnittstelle für eine Internet-Anbindung bietet.


sollte man sich mal anschauen, denke schon dass sich da was machen liese


----------



## vtrkalle (27. November 2006)

So, ich habe heute meine Bikes bestellt,   da war auch keine Säkreterin   sondern ein freundlicher kompetenter Herr.  
Ich verzieh mich jetzt hier und bin im Wartezimmer zu finden, die neue Saison kann kommen.


----------



## User129 (27. November 2006)

hm obs zur neuen HP auch ein paar neue Canyon Banner hier im Forum geben wird??


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (28. November 2006)

User129 schrieb:


> hm obs zur neuen HP auch ein paar neue Canyon Banner hier im Forum geben wird??



bestimmt...also wo bleiben die neuen Banner???????????????????????

         

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias2297 (28. November 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schon geschrieben, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der neuen Seite. Auf iin paar Bemerkungen hier möchte ich noch kurz eingehen:
> 
> ...


das sehe ich auch so, erst muss die Energie in neue gute gerade Bikes gesteckt werden, bevor die Ressourcen/Arbeit in ein Warenwirtschaftssystem mit Verfügbarkeitsanzeige flöten geht...  

Nebenbei bemerkt... das sind Web Warenshops auf mysql Basis, die auf der Website laufen in denen das Future eingebaut ist... hast du aber prof. externe Warenwirtschaftssysteme geht das ganz nicht so einfach mehr als in 08/15 Webshops... dazu kommen noch die von Staabi genannten Gründe...

also dafür hab ich Verständnis


----------



## waldfrucht (28. November 2006)

Ihr habt Probleme!
Hoffe die Seite kommt nicht zu schnell Online damit ich nicht sehe das die Bikes noch Geiler geworden sind als mein 2006  RC7 Modell!


----------



## mischuer (28. November 2006)

Mathias2297 schrieb:


> hast du aber prof. externe Warenwirtschaftssysteme geht das ganz nicht so einfach mehr als in 08/15 Webshops...


schnickschnack, klar geht das.


----------



## Mathias2297 (28. November 2006)

mischuer schrieb:


> schnickschnack, klar geht das.


scheinst die Ahnung zu haben  

sicher geht das, es geht immer alles sofern du entsprechend Zeit, Arbeit und Geld investierst,,, die aber wie bereits gesagt imho in anderen Bereichen besser investiert wäre... 

aber viel Spass wenn du ein altes khk, oder was auch immer Canyon hat, mit einem Webshop verbinden möchtest...  

zugegeben, die Warenwirtschaftssysteme aktueller Jahrgänge haben natürlich (fast) alle entsprechende Schnittstellen mit dabei...  aber nur wg. einen Webshop sich ein neues Warenwirtschaft an Board zu holen machen nur Unternehmen die gerade dringend etwas absetzen müssen


----------



## highrider83 (28. November 2006)

wäre canyon von vorn herein nicht so kundenfreundlich gewesen und hätte den relaunch nicht angekündigt, dann würde es diese diskussion und andere bzgl terminmanagement, etc nicht geben. 

leider wird heute immer alles negativ interpretiert ...

nächstes mal sagts einfach die neue hp kommt zu jahreswechsel und alle freuen sich wie sau, wenn sie schon anfang dezember online ist.

komm selber aus diesem bereich und weiß wieviel arbeit hinter einer ordentlichen website steht.

nichts desto trotz, kann ich es aber auch nicht mehr aushalten, bis die neuen bikes online sind


----------



## braintrust (28. November 2006)

klappts morgen vllt schon oder eher freitag?
was sind eure tipps? :>


----------



## ow1 (28. November 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> klappts morgen vllt schon oder eher freitag?
> was sind eure tipps? :>



Freitag......2007


----------



## highrider83 (28. November 2006)

morgen, 12:43 Uhr


----------



## vtrkalle (28. November 2006)

Donnerstag 17:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (28. November 2006)

Ende Woche, in einem Monat 
Also ich vertraue mal Canyon und denke, ende diese Woche sollte es Klappen.
Es wird ein VMT Feature geben? Cool


----------



## vtrkalle (29. November 2006)

VMT Feature


----------



## mischuer (29. November 2006)

Mathias2297 schrieb:


> scheinst die Ahnung zu haben


ja etwas, immerhin bester Shop des jahres   (bitte schlagt mich jetzt net)  


Mathias2297 schrieb:


> sicher geht das, es geht immer alles sofern du entsprechend Zeit, Arbeit und Geld investierst,,, die aber wie bereits gesagt imho in anderen Bereichen besser investiert wäre...


würden ja externe machen, und ich denke es würde sich auf jeden Fall rentieren da Arbeit reinzustecken, wie oft kommt es zu Stornierungen/Unzufriedenheit gerade wegen den fehlenden/falschen/unzureichenden Infos. Das ist doch eine der Hauptmankos hier bei Canyon: Die mangelnde Infopolitik bezgl. VMTs.
Ich denke Canyon hat hier noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, und über so ein Feature sollte man nachdenken, und sich die Warenwirtschaft genauer anschauen. Und wenn ich die Info im Web gebe anhand von Parametern anstatt am Telefon hinundwieder unterschiedliche/widersprüchliche Infos herausgebe, erhöht das die Kundenzufriedenheit und würde auch das "Callcenter" enlasten.


----------



## Juggalo1 (29. November 2006)

Freitag 17:45


----------



## milesdavis (29. November 2006)

Da ich gerade längere Zeit durch Indien gereist bin, habe ich Gott sei Dank nichts von dem Gelabere über die Canyon-Homepage mitbekommen. Aber jetzt komme ich heim und muß feststellen, daß ich noch immer keins bestellen kann?
(wo doch ein neues Bike einer der wirklich wenigen guten Gründe war, heimzukommen...)
Also mal ehrlich, Canyon, eure Teile sind schon gut , aber konkurrenzlos gut sind sie nun wirklich nicht. Ich geh mir jetzt ein Rad kaufen, an alle anderen: schönes Warten noch...und zum Schluß noch ein guter Rat: Verschwendet eure Zeit nicht mit diesem sinnlosem Gezänk vor dem Computer!

Alles Liebe,

Miles (wieder ein Kunde weniger)


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

Schon lustig wie manche durchdrehen weil die Homepage 3 Tage später online ist, das Rad wird sowieso erst im nächsten Jahr ausgeliefert.

Ich find's lustig, dass jetzt die paar "drohen" jetzt sofort, auf der Stelle, irgendein Bike beim Dealer zu kaufen... um es dann bis März in der Garage stehen zu lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (29. November 2006)

die eisdielen machen doch erst ende april auf!?


----------



## mischuer (29. November 2006)

milesdavis schrieb:


> Ich geh mir jetzt ein Rad kaufen, an alle anderen: schönes Warten noch..


WAS? Du willst aus unserer Sekte raus? Das kann nicht angehn.  Jetzt wart halt noch, lieber bisserl wegen dem Warten ärgern, als nachher wenn man die bikes dann doch sieht und schon was anderes geordert hat.

Hey wir müssen die Jungs bei der Stange halten  wir wollen doch ne starke Canyon-Gemeinde.


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

Tsts, der Katalog ist letztes Jahr erst im Dezember rausgekommen, ja UND ?
Gekommen ist mein ES schon im Februar und gefahren bin ich trotzdme erst im März...


und ob der Katalog jetzt im November gekommen wäre oder erst im Dezember, bereut habe ich es keine Sekunde............


Andere Dual-Mono  Bikes wurden erst viel später ausgeliefert.... lalala


----------



## mischuer (29. November 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Es wird ein VMT Feature geben? Cool


nö leider net


----------



## totalchaos (29. November 2006)

seid mal ehrlich, das warten is doch das schöne an der ganzen sache, oder?


----------



## mischuer (29. November 2006)

sag ich doch immer, ist doch wie mit ner schäbigen wochenendbeziehung, da freut man sich doch nur weil man so lange warten muss/darf.

die Spannung steigt


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

VORfreude ist die SCHÖNSTE freude...


----------



## Skytalker (29. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> VORfreude ist die SCHÖNSTE freude...



Achwas die Schadenfreude ist immernoch die schönste, denn die kommt vom Herzen


----------



## mischuer (29. November 2006)

meint ihr auf der neuen HP wird es Erfahrungsberichte von "zufriedenen" bikern geben?


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. November 2006)

mischuer schrieb:


> meint ihr auf der neuen HP wird es Erfahrungsberichte von "zufriedenen" bikern geben?


Meint ihr, zu Weihnachten wird's Schnee geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (29. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Meint ihr, zu Weihnachten wird's Schnee geben?



Wenn`s so weiter geht, dann geh ich an Hl. Abend biken.  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## mischuer (29. November 2006)

Ja Schnee und Eis sollten jetzt mal endlich kommen, damit das Schneebiken anfangen kann: spiegelglatte Flächen, Schneespuren, festgefrorene Cleats, ein eingefrorener Trinkschlauch und das Geräusch der Spikes vermiss ich sehr.


----------



## Mathias2297 (29. November 2006)

mischuer schrieb:


> und ich denke es würde sich auf jeden Fall rentieren da Arbeit reinzustecken, wie oft kommt es zu Stornierungen/Unzufriedenheit gerade wegen den fehlenden/falschen/unzureichenden Infos. Das ist doch eine der Hauptmankos hier bei Canyon: Die mangelnde Infopolitik bezgl. VMTs.
> Ich denke Canyon hat hier noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, und über so ein Feature sollte man nachdenken, und sich die Warenwirtschaft genauer anschauen. Und wenn ich die Info im Web gebe anhand von Parametern anstatt am Telefon hinundwieder unterschiedliche/widersprüchliche Infos herausgebe, erhöht das die Kundenzufriedenheit und würde auch das "Callcenter" enlasten.


naja ob es so toll ist (für Canyon) überall Liefertermin rot zu haben  für die Kunden wäre es sicher gut


----------



## mischuer (29. November 2006)

Mathias2297 schrieb:


> naja ob es so toll ist (für Canyon) überall Liefertermin rot zu haben  für die Kunden wäre es sicher gut


Rot? nö. Das meine ich auch nicht. Eine Orientierung bezgl. VMT. Die Info im Web geben die auch telefonisch rausgeht. Oft ist die Hotline ja auch garnet in der heisen Phase gut genug erreichbar.


----------



## mischuer (29. November 2006)

Hauptproblem bleibt doch, dass die Leute nicht rechtzeitig Info bekommen wenn sich was verschiebt, bzw. auch widersprüchliche Infos bezgl. VMT. Dem könnte man so entgegenwirken. Sehe ich auch nicht negativ. Ob sich nun einer übers Web informiert oder anruft. Wäre komfortabler, schneller, objektiver. Man kann ja dann auch die Frequenz checken, wie oft das genutzt wird. Hat nix mit "roten Ampeln" zu tun.


----------



## milesdavis (29. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Schon lustig wie manche durchdrehen weil die Homepage 3 Tage später online ist, das Rad wird sowieso erst im nächsten Jahr ausgeliefert.
> 
> Ich find's lustig, dass jetzt die paar "drohen" jetzt sofort, auf der Stelle, irgendein Bike beim Dealer zu kaufen... um es dann bis März in der Garage stehen zu lassen



O.K. ich geb's ja zu, ich hab überreagiert. ich war halt angefressen, aber von "durchdrehen" kann da wirklich keine rede sein. ich find's halt nicht sehr gscheit vom staabi, die erwartungen so zu schüren, nur um sie dann zu enttäuschen...
und noch was, ich kauf schon mal was beim dealer, nur bike war bisher noch keins dabei... 

à propos dealen...


aemkei77 schrieb:


> die eisdielen machen doch erst ende april auf!?



na du hast ja leicht reden in südtirol...du stellst vielleicht dein bike ab dezember in den keller und holst die ski raus mit den bergen vor der haustür...für eine richtige skitour muss ich mich erst eine stunde  ins auto setzen, dafür fehlt eben oft die zeit. MERKE: wir flachlandindianer wintern unsere bikes nicht ein!


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. November 2006)

milesdavis schrieb:


> MERKE: wir flachlandindianer wintern unsere bikes nicht ein!


Wir Bergbewohner auch nicht notwendigerweise.


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

Stimmt, Winter gib's ja nimmer    das heißt jetzt nur noch Spätherbst


----------



## tom23" (29. November 2006)

sehe ich da eine kleine Plauze, Wuudi? 
Wenn es keine optische Täuschung ist, dann wohl das Eheleben, oder?

..duck und weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2006)

Nee, wenn dann ist es das schlechte Training in den letzten 2 Monaten, bedingt durch Arbeitsstress.....

.. aber ich kann dich entwarnen, das ist nur sehr ungünstig getroffen. Mit Ultraweitwinkel auf kürzester Distanz....

Außerdem hab ich eine besch*** Haltung 







.......... ok....... ich gebs ja zu ...hab zugelegt..... von 60,5 auf 62kg ....


----------



## tom23" (29. November 2006)

Oh mein Gott, du Titan,

wenn ich zunehme, dann immer so von 100 kg auf 110, das geht sogar ohne Ehefrau 
Aber diesen Winter nicht!



wo bleibt denn eigentlich die neue Homepage?????


----------



## Briefträger (29. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ......... ok....... ich gebs ja zu ...hab zugelegt..... von 60,5 auf 62kg ....



du fette sau!  

bei der wampen...

bereust es schon, mir die 203er scheibe überlassen zu haben? ^^

grüße aus ****ing graz


----------



## Michael Night (29. November 2006)

Das Video von dem Typen wurde u.a. auch in einer Reportage zum Thema:"Wie gefährlich sind Ballerspiele" auf VOX gezeigt.


----------



## thory (30. November 2006)

Wann kommt endlich das Sparbuch 2007??????

Wenn ich beim Händler um die Ecke einen uphill tauglichen Freerider mit RS Totem für 1500 sehe werde ich den kaufen und Canyon verliert mich als Kunden! 
Jawohl!


----------



## Wuudi (30. November 2006)

DEN Händler zeigst mir auch, ok ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (30. November 2006)

spekulierst wohl noch auf Mengenrabatt???!!!


----------



## Wuudi (30. November 2006)

Ne, für 1.500 würd ich auch sofort zuschlagen


----------



## tom23" (30. November 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> DEN Händler zeigst mir auch, ok ?



Den kenn ich, heisst Pavel, dem fallen ab und zu ein paar Räder vom LKW...

Edit: er könnte natürlich auch "Horst" oder so heissen


----------



## Flok (30. November 2006)

ich glaub langsam, die neue Website erscheint gleichzeitig mit Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Wuudi (30. November 2006)

Das Motto könnten wir übernehmen. Also an alle die immer wieder nachfragen:


It's done when it's done !


----------



## braintrust (30. November 2006)

morgen


----------



## Paudajunky76 (30. November 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..zumindest wurde doch bei der letzten Ansage,wann den jetzt die Hp kommt kein genauer Zeitpunkt genannt-> es wird damit gerechnet!!!
Also locker bleiben und abwarten,es hat sich doch wohl schon jeder mal mehr oder weniger verrechnet


----------



## Didi123 (30. November 2006)

Das mit den 4 Wochen früher relativiert sich schön langsam...
Inzwischen ist es nämlich nur noch 3 Wochen früher!


----------



## braintrust (30. November 2006)

eben seh ich genauso 
aber morgen ist ja 1.12....da könnte also noch was kommen


----------



## RonnyS (30. November 2006)

....naja eine gute HP mit komplett neuem "Outfit" und ein paar kleinen
Userüberraschungen (Ansicht etc.) - neuer Modelle und vieles mehr
braucht seine Zeit (und denkt daran von allen "Teams" / Modelle etc. müssen 
professionelle Bilder gemacht werden etc. etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (30. November 2006)

ey hallo?
is ja nich so dass die erst oktober angefangen haben oder doch?


----------



## RonnyS (30. November 2006)

...natürlich nicht, braintrust ...aber es arbeiten einige Teams an der Sache
angefangen natürlich mit dem neuen Logo/Identity (o.k. geholt - gab ja nicht nur einen Vorschlag), die neuen "Fahrer" / und alle neuen Modelle - naja und vieles vieles mehr - erst wenn alle Modelle professionell abgelichtet sind
(dazu mußt Du auch jedes Modell/Rahmen und TEILE hier in Bayern haben  )
kannst Du die HP aufbauen.....test 1  test 2  test 3 usw. usw.


----------



## braintrust (30. November 2006)

watt? ich kann die seite ja wohl mit nem platzhalter basteln und denn später die pics draufhauen...das man testen muss ist klar, kein problem
hps baut man doch nicht just-in-time...


----------



## RonnyS (30. November 2006)

...nicht ganz in diesem Fall


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. November 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:


> ...nicht ganz in diesem Fall


Warum?


----------



## RonnyS (30. November 2006)

...siehe obige Werbung (Flash Einbau) und vieles mehr


----------



## Didi123 (1. Dezember 2006)

@RonnyS

Willst Du unbedingt deine Vorfreude auf die neuen Modelle noch für einige Zeit konservieren, oder warum verteidigst Du die canyonschen HP Macher so vehement...?


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Dezember 2006)

Jemand muss das Gleichgewicht halten, bei den ganzen Menschen, die "die canyonschen HP Macher" (?) ohne jeglichen Grund angreifen.


----------



## Didi123 (1. Dezember 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Jemand muss das Gleichgewicht halten, bei den ganzen Menschen, die "die canyonschen HP Macher" (?) ohne jeglichen Grund angreifen.



Wieso ohne Grund, diese Leute wollen die Wirtschaft ankurbeln... (bzw. ein Fahrrad kaufen )!
Das ist doch Grund genug...

(HP = *H*ome*P*age)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Bert Werk (1. Dezember 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Jemand muss das Gleichgewicht halten, bei den ganzen Menschen, die "die canyonschen HP Macher" (?) ohne jeglichen Grund angreifen.



Genau  

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hier herumzumaulen kurbelt sicher nicht die Wirtschaft an


----------



## Luis72 (1. Dezember 2006)

Zitat: "Jemand muss das Gleichgewicht halten, bei den ganzen Menschen, die "die canyonschen HP Macher" (?) ohne jeglichen Grund angreifen."

"ohne jeglichen Grund" - also das kann man wohl keinem Kritiker hier unterjubeln!
Wenn das Gesumse auch nervend ist, so kann man es trotzdem keinem verübeln.
Schließlich haben jene, welche die Verzögerung kritisieren, nichts verbrochen, sondern es wurden mehrere Versprechungen gemacht, welche nicht gehalten werden. 

Bei mir zuhause wurde man so erzogen, dass man etwas nur verspricht, wenn man es auch halten kann! Das hat mit dem Inhalt des Versprechens nix zu tun, sondern mit Bildung und Respekt den anderen gegenüber...

Also bitte, liebe Firma CANYON, gib uns doch entweder gar kein Datum, oder eines, das auch stimmt, dann kann sich jeder drauf einstellen, und die Freude auf ein schönes Rad bleibt bestehen...

MfG
Luis


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (1. Dezember 2006)

...daran, dass hier irgendjemand seitens Canyon gesagt hat 

'Ich verspreche euch, daß.......'

kann ich mich irgendwie nicht erinnern  


. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

eine gewisse analogie zu den VMTs Aussagen ist aber schon zu erkennen


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (1. Dezember 2006)

...ups, hab nochmal nachgeschaut.
Staabi hat wirklich was versprochen...aber nur, daß die Seite coole neue Features hat. 
Es bleibt also spannend.....

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luis72 (1. Dezember 2006)

Ach wir sind doch Radkollegen, kommt schon, hängen wir uns doch nicht an Kleinigkeiten auf.
Seit wann muss man sagen: "ich verspreche dass..." ? Wenn wir ein Date mit einer hübschen Dame haben, und die versetzt euch um Monate, seid ihr doch auch net begeistert, oder?

Luis


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> coole neue Features


Weiß jemand noch welche Features die Sektenmitglieder sich gewünscht haben?
werden die erfüllt?


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich sag mal so...heute ist der 1. Dezember und mancher macht das erste Türchen auf. Aber was sich genau hinter dem Türchen befindet, weiß man nicht so genau. Meistens ist es aber Schokolade und lecker.

Vielleicht mach Canyon heute auch sein Türchen auf  

Lasst euch doch einfach überraschen.....

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

also ich wünsch mir, dass man mehr Details bezgl. Gabelverstellung (Funktionsmöglichkeiten) sieht, da kommen ja immer wieder Fragen auf.
Infos zu Tuningmöglichkeiten (z.B. Vorbau) und ne Funktion um die Bikes drehen zu können.


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (1. Dezember 2006)

Tja, es ist wie warten aufs Christkind nur mit dem Unterschied, daß man damals noch dran geglaubt hat.

Außerdem war es spätestens am 24. auch wie versprochen da 

Ach so, hat das Christkind auch ne HP?


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

http://www.christkind.de/

ja aber mittlerweile ists streng kommerziell


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (1. Dezember 2006)

Früher hat man den ganzen Kram geschenkt bekommen...


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (1. Dezember 2006)

...aber da ja bekanntlich alles ein Ende hat außer die Wurst, wird sie schon irgendwann kommen... .

Das blöde ist nur, daß man im Shop auch vor Fertigstellung der HP nichts Probefahren kann :-(

Wenn ich wüßte, daß die Bikes so aussehen wie in der Vorschau von staabi, hätte ich schon eines reserviert  

(ES-X8)...fast zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (1. Dezember 2006)

ist halt typisch canyon



bei denen wird man nicht wie an der wurst theke gefragt 
"darfs auch ein bisschen mehr sein?"
bei deneen heißt das
"darfs auch ein bisschen später sein?"


----------



## Langley (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte auch soooo sehr gehofft das mit Beginn Dezember alles gut wird.

Naja, there´s still hope.

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Bert Werk (1. Dezember 2006)

...noch ist 'Beginn Dezember' nicht vorbei.  

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## tom23" (1. Dezember 2006)

wo bleibt eigentlich die neue HP?????


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (1. Dezember 2006)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> ...noch ist 'Beginn Dezember' nicht vorbei.
> 
> . Herr Bert Werk



...ja ja, wie die letzten Tage u. Wochen auch der Freitag nicht vorbei war, das "Ende der Woche" (So. 23:59 Uhr und 59 Sek.) noch nicht vorbei war... .

Wenn man vom worst case ausgeht, kann man nur positiv überrascht werden!

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## RonnyS (1. Dezember 2006)

.....Geduld ist gefragt...nicht mehr und nicht weniger...Bitte
und "freut Euch doppelt" über eine gute neue HP


----------



## RonnyS (1. Dezember 2006)

DIDI ich verteidige Profis die ihre Arbeit machen
(und zwar unter großen Druck) und diese Jungs sind aus München 
und zudem sehr stark bemüht eine "großartige -neue- Homepage" zu realisieren.


----------



## Paudajunky76 (1. Dezember 2006)

...und nochmal für alle die nicht richtig lesen können oder wollen:



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Mitte/Ende nächster Woche rechne ich mit dem Relaunch der Webseite. Auch wenn das jetzt ein schwacher Trost sein sollte ist das immer noch 4 Wochen vor der Relaunch in den letzten Jahren
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Michael


(man beachte das"rechne"! er rechnet damit kanns aber auch nicht garantieren!)

.....ich warte auch aber was hier teilweise abgeht ist ja wohl Kindergarten und ändern werdet ihr nichts durch das rummgejammere 

Tee trinken abwarten und einfach mal die****** halten


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

wir wollen net jammern sondern konkrete Vorschläge bieten, wie man die Sektenmitglieder noch zufriedener macht, und bei der Stange hält.


----------



## Wiljan (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Habe gerade Canyon Holland mal angerufen und dort haben dir mich gesagt dass es 60% sicher noch Heute wird mit den neue HP und sonst wird es Morgen oder Montag. Wie wir das alle kennen werden wir mal von Montag ausgehen, wird es Heute oder Morgen sein haben wir mal glück!

Entschuldigung für meine Falsch Schreibungen im Deutsch


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

oh mein Gott...........bibberzitter.........wann stellen die um, heute nacht? wer bleibt auf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich wette, die Seite ist schon irgendwo online, nur auf einem anderen server oder so.... wer findet die ip ?


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

ich such doch schon die ganze Zeit    

gott das ist ja nichtmehr zum aushalten......


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

so, UND WARUM wird die Site nicht von UNS vorher getestet. Warum haben wir nicht das Vorrecht?


----------



## tom23" (1. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ich wette, die Seite ist schon irgendwo online, nur auf einem anderen server oder so.... wer findet die ip ?



wenn du das Kennwort für die Preview knacken kannst...


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

"yeti"


----------



## vtrkalle (1. Dezember 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:


> DIDI ich verteidige Profis die ihre Arbeit machen
> (und zwar unter großen Druck) und diese Jungs sind aus München
> und zudem sehr stark bemüht eine "großartige -neue- Homepage" zu realisieren.



Arbeitest du vielleicht bei dieser ominösen Firma, wenn ja dann mach dich an die Arbeit und quatsch hier nicht rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Bert Werk (1. Dezember 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:


> DIDI ich verteidige Profis die ihre Arbeit machen
> (und zwar unter großen Druck) und diese Jungs sind aus München
> und zudem sehr stark bemüht eine "großartige -neue- Homepage" zu realisieren.



...wer ist aus München?

Canyon nicht und die Onlineagentur schon gar nicht.

Die Sekte der Ahnungslosen.... 

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## Sisu (1. Dezember 2006)

...sagt mal...habt ihr sonst nichts zu tun?


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

immer noch die alte Seite


----------



## Mathias2297 (1. Dezember 2006)

mischuer schrieb:


> immer noch die alte Seite


Zitat Canyon: "aller aller spätestens wird die Webseite an diesen Montag umgestellt"

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

es ist viel schlimmer als auf ein neues bike zu warten, viel schlimmer.

es geht richtig an die Nerven. Werd mich sinnlos betrinken.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Dezember 2006)

Mein Gott, jetzt seid doch nicht so hysterisch...


----------



## milesdavis (1. Dezember 2006)

"Sinnlos betrinken".......ja geht denn das überhaupt?


----------



## braintrust (1. Dezember 2006)

ja wird schon, denkt an die tolle features


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

das einzige feature das mich interessiert ist die Info bezgl. VMT. Und wenn es von Hand gepflegt werden würde.
Man das wär sowas von easy.


----------



## braintrust (1. Dezember 2006)

brauch ich nicht auf der hp...gibs auch bei keinem anderen anbieten...das ist ein anruf...

denke mal an 360° rundumblick-zeug..glaube ghost hat sowas...wäre doch mal nett ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (1. Dezember 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> ja wird schon, denkt an die tolle features



die können mir so langsam gestohlen bleiben


----------



## User129 (1. Dezember 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> denke mal an 360° rundumblick-zeug..glaube ghost hat sowas...wäre doch mal nett ^^



könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen
canyon hat das ja auch schon aber halt nur beim 3.7 rennrad

http://www.canyon.com/project37/rekordrad.html


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

Also ich hab über die letzten 2 jahre gelernt, dass man bei Canyon hauptsächlich bei einem Thema unzufrieden war. Der mangelnden Infopolitik bezgl. Verschiebung des VMT. Vor allem wenn der zugesagte MT überschritten war. Man wird ja in dem Fall aktiv und ruft an, okay aber die Info könnte ich mir ja auch schnell ausm Web holen. Vor allem wäre die Info dann eindeutig (Versehen natürlich mit entsprechenden Begründungen). Denke das würde auch Canyon als Qualitätstool helfen. Also Qualität hinsichtlich Erreichung der geplanten Fertigstellungstermine.

Viele bekamen unterschiedliche Infos bzw. kamen oft bei der Hotline nicht durch. Da kam es unter anderem zu Frust und auch zu Stornierungen.
Und ich meine das man dem (voraussgesetzt es ist vernünftig gelöst) durch ein Infotool entgegenwirken könnte.

blubber, schwall, sie ist immer noch net online, wie depremierend


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

wie wärs mit nem Adventskalender?
Jeden Tag ein bike. Das wär mal richtig Spannung.


----------



## loxa789 (1. Dezember 2006)

hey canyon gemeinde!
wollte gerage mal auf die neue homepage schauen hab das gefühl sie sieht genau so aus wie die alte oder irre ich mich?.  naja canjon hat ja nur gesagt nächsten freitag ist sie online und das schon zwei oder drei mal.
lg loxa789


----------



## vtrkalle (1. Dezember 2006)

mischuer schrieb:


> wie wärs mit nem Adventskalender?
> Jeden Tag ein bike. Das wär mal richtig Spannung.



ja genau und mit dem XC7.0 fangen wir an


----------



## User129 (1. Dezember 2006)

ne mit dem Torque 8.0 !! ^^


----------



## Juggalo1 (1. Dezember 2006)

Juggalo1 schrieb:


> Freitag 17:45



leider nicht...


----------



## deanbiker (1. Dezember 2006)

War heut in Koblez die neuen XC´s anschauen.
Die neue HP soll am Dienstag kommen.
Gruß
deanbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

da erkennt man doch bestimmte Parallelen.

Das gleiche wie bei den Lieferterminaussagen.


----------



## braintrust (1. Dezember 2006)

watt dienstag?! altarrrrrrrrr...ick werd gleich zum berserker....


----------



## mischuer (1. Dezember 2006)

ich HAU jetzt gleich ALLES KURZ UND KLEIN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischgesicht (1. Dezember 2006)

braintrust schrieb:


> watt dienstag?! altarrrrrrrrr...ick werd gleich zum berserker....



lol wie geil


----------



## cos75 (1. Dezember 2006)

Holt euch halt die neue MTB-Rider. Da sind *alle* 2007er ES/ESX und Torque Modelle mit allen Specs und Geometrieangaben drin. Nur das Gewicht fehlt. Preis steht auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linga (1. Dezember 2006)

und was kostet demzufolge das frx?


----------



## koa5mu2 (1. Dezember 2006)

...habe gestern mit der hotlinie telefoniert und mir wurde mit hoherwahrscheinlichkeit der nächste dienstag für die neue hp genannt.
gruß andreas


----------



## braintrust (1. Dezember 2006)

ok danke
dann wirds also frühestens nächsten freitag was


----------



## cos75 (1. Dezember 2006)

Linga schrieb:


> und was kostet demzufolge das frx?


2699,-


----------



## Skymaster (1. Dezember 2006)

@ cos75

ich weiß, dass du dich nicht gerade drüber freust wenn jeder frägt...

aber kannst mir bitte sagen, wieviel das ES8.0 kostet?

merci


----------



## cos75 (1. Dezember 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> @ cos75
> 
> ich weiß, dass du dich nicht gerade drüber freust wenn jeder frägt...
> 
> ...



hätt ich nur nichts gesagt... 

ES 8.0: 2499,-


----------



## vtrkalle (2. Dezember 2006)

deanbiker schrieb:


> War heut in Koblez die neuen XC´s anschauen.
> Die neue HP soll am Dienstag kommen.
> Gruß
> deanbiker



Kannst du mir vielleicht etwas über das XC7.0 sagen, bitte.
Über das WXC7.0 etwas zu hören währe auch schön  
Gruß: vtrkalle


----------



## Paudajunky76 (2. Dezember 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> hätt ich nur nichts gesagt...
> 
> ES 8.0: 2499,-



Nein ich will nicht nerven,ich muß 

Wenn hier schon eine Preisanfrage nach der anderen reinflattert wäre es einfacher gleich alle dort genannten Preise zu nennen?!?


----------



## DaMudda (2. Dezember 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:


> DIDI ich verteidige Profis die ihre Arbeit machen
> (und zwar unter großen Druck) und diese Jungs sind aus München
> und zudem sehr stark bemüht eine "großartige -neue- Homepage" zu realisieren.




Wenn es wirkliche PROFIS wären wüssten sie wann sie fertig sind. Zu wahrer Professionalität gehört auch Planungssicherheit!!
Spätestens Montag? Seh ich noch nicht!! Aber die Hoffnung bleibt...

PS: Ich dreeeh durch!!!! Hab ja ohne die neue Homepage kein Leben...


----------



## Linga (2. Dezember 2006)

naja mir isses lieber die sind profis was das bauen von fahrrädern angeht als das erstellen von homepages 

zum frx...guter preis aber in anbetracht dessen, dass man für den selben auch das ghost fr northshore 2007 bekommt schon wieder nicht soo  gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Dezember 2006)

Linga schrieb:


> zum frx...guter preis aber in anbetracht dessen, dass man für den selben auch das ghost fr northshore 2007 bekommt schon wieder nicht soo  gut.


?

Ist denn überhaupt schon ein offizieller FRX-Preis bekannt?



Ansonsten gebe ich dir recht -- auch das letztjährige Ghost Northshore war recht interessant.


----------



## tom23" (2. Dezember 2006)

cos75 schrieb:


> Holt euch halt die neue MTB-Rider. Da sind *alle* 2007er ES/ESX und Torque Modelle mit allen Specs und Geometrieangaben drin. Nur das Gewicht fehlt. Preis steht auch dabei.



Die werd ich mir jetzt auch mal holen


----------



## Skymaster (2. Dezember 2006)

Hab vorhin auch mal in der MTB-Rider geblättert...

Das ES8.0 ist ja grau!!!   

Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir das ES7.0 bestell.
Da würd ich sogar noch 500  sparen!  
Aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem LRS nicht anfreunden.
Mir wäre der DT einfach lieber. (Lenker, Sattel... ist mir nicht wo wichtig)


----------



## Lassso (2. Dezember 2006)

Seas!

Nachdem die canyon'sche Homepage offensichtlich noch etwas Lampenfieber hat, möchte ich allen nach Infos dürstenden Canyon-Enduro-Anhängern die Wartezeit bis zur Bühnenreife ein wenig erleichtern (bevor hier noch die ersten Nervenzusammenbrüche zu verzeichnen sind - ist ja schlimmer als auf einem Konzert von Tokio Hotel hier  !!!)

Cheers, Lassso

[Edit Staabi: Tut mir ja auch leid, aber das ist ein Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht der MountainBike Rider, deshalb entfernt Grüße]


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Dezember 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> Das ES8.0 ist ja grau!!!
> 
> Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir das ES7.0 bestell.



Haben ja beide den gleichen Rahmen. Und soviel ich weiss, gibts von jeder Modellreihe (also ES, ESX, XC etc.) 3 Farben zum aussuchen.

Mattes Dunkelgrau!!! Wie auf dem Previewbild vom XC9.0

@Lassso ICH LIIIIEBE DICH!   Über die XCs gibts nichts?


----------



## vtrkalle (2. Dezember 2006)

und die XC Modelle  bitte


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Und soviel ich weiss, gibts von jeder Modellreihe (also ES, ESX, XC etc.) 3 Farben zum aussuchen.


Das trifft meines Wissens nur auf die Carbon-HTs u. Carbon-RRs zu.


----------



## Langley (2. Dezember 2006)

Lasso, danke fürs retten des Wochenendes !

Langley


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Dezember 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das trifft meines Wissens nur auf die Carbon-HTs u. Carbon-RRs zu.



Ich sehe gerade in den Pics von Lassso dass bei einigen Modellen verschiedene Farben angeboten werden (2 zur Auswahl).
Hoffen wir nur, dass es beim XC5.0 neben dem Silber auch ein matt-dunkelgrau gibt.. Schwarz wäre mir zu langweilig und Silber.. sieht zwar schon schick aus, aber irgendwie nicht mein Stil. 

Edit: Staabi hats entfernt 
Er hat zwar schon recht mit Urheberrecht, aber dann soll doch bitte auch mal endlich die Page Online kommen! Ich weiss, was hinter einer HP für Arbeit steckt, aber dann bitte bitte gebt keine Termine und vertröstungen raus!
Ich hoffe bloss, dass mein XC5.0 nicht wie die HP verspätet kommt. Bikes bauen könnt ihr bestimmt, ich hoffe halt nur rechtzeitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skymaster (2. Dezember 2006)

Weiß von euch jemand was das für ein Sattel beim ES7.0 ist??  

Ich hab noch nie was von einem Selle Italia XR XC gehört!!!

...und auch nix dazu finden können!


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht ein 07er modell?


----------



## DaMudda (2. Dezember 2006)

Kann mir BITTE jemand die Bilder per E-Mail zukommen lassen? Habs heute leider versäumt in die MTB-Rider zu kucken...


----------



## braintrust (2. Dezember 2006)

hm beim ESX7 steht nur "dark forest green"...ist die farbvariante nur lackiert und so glänzend wie beim prototypen?


----------



## MIBO (2. Dezember 2006)

Wo bekommt man denn die MTB-Rider?  Hab heut schon an verschiedenen grossen Tankstellen, Supermärten sowie kleine Zeitschriftenlädchen geguckt, aber alle haben die nicht.


----------



## yuexel99 (2. Dezember 2006)

> Wo bekommt man denn die MTB-Rider?



Oft gibts die an Bahnhofbuchhandlungen. 



> Holt euch halt die neue MTB-Rider. Da sind alle 2007er ES/ESX und Torque Modelle mit allen Specs und Geometrieangaben drin. Nur das Gewicht fehlt. Preis steht auch dabei.



Nur doof, dass ich mich genau für die Modelle nicht so sehr interessiere. Also werd ich weiter geduldig warten.

Wenn die Zeitschrift MTB-Rider aber schon alle Ausstattungen und Preise weiß - wir aber nicht - bleibt die Frage, ob Canyon nicht für jeden Tag, den sie die Veröffentlichung der HP herauszögern nicht von der MTBRider bezahlt wird, damit die ihre Auflage steigern können.  Aber das sind nur böse Spekulationen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (2. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Kann mir BITTE jemand die Bilder per E-Mail zukommen lassen? Habs heute leider versäumt in die MTB-Rider zu kucken...



schick mir deine E-Mail dan krigst du die Bilder


----------



## MasterAss (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich raff es einfach nicht, wieso schafft Canyon nicht das, was viele Hersteller bereits geschafft haben? Eine aktuelle Homepage herauszugeben????
Ghost & Stevens beispielsweise haben !!!in der Nacht!!! zur Eurobike umgestellt...


----------



## AJ (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich kann echt nicht verstehen wie man von einem solch unzuverlassigen Anbieter, der Hinhaltetaktiken und und die Produktion von Krummen Rahmen in Perfektion betreibt, ernsthaft kaufen will. Wie soll das den bei einem Garantiefall aussehen, ich will es mir lieber nicht vorstellen. Ich gebe zu, ich habe auch darüber nachgedacht ein Canyon zu kaufen, aber nach dem letzten Meldungen von Staabi (glaube der MA von Canyon nennt sich so) zum Thema Torque Rahmen und zum Termin für die HP, habe ich das Thema Canyon für mich abgeschlossen. Aber jeder wie er es mag! Ich vertraue ab kommenden Frühjahr wieder amerikanischer 4-Gelenkstechnik aus dem Shop um die Ecke.
Ich drück euch die Daumen das die HP bald Online ist, alle Liefertermine eingehalten werden und die 2007er Rahmen gerade sind! Und das meine ich ernst!


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Dezember 2006)

anjo schrieb:


> Ich vertraue ab kommenden Frühjahr wieder amerikanischer 4-Gelenkstechnik aus dem Shop um die Ecke.


...was halt gern mal 50 - 100% mehr kostet ---> deshalb kaufen viele gern bei Canyon.

Man muss warten, ja, das ist halt mal so.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Dezember 2006)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ich raff es einfach nicht, wieso schafft Canyon nicht das, was viele Hersteller bereits geschafft haben? Eine aktuelle Homepage herauszugeben????
> Ghost & Stevens beispielsweise haben !!!in der Nacht!!! zur Eurobike umgestellt...


Fertigstellungstermin wurde bekannt gegeben -- dass dieser nicht eingehalten wurde/werden konnte, ist wohl auf mangelhaftes Projektmanagement zurückzuführen...


----------



## Oldboy65 (3. Dezember 2006)

anjo schrieb:


> Ich kann echt nicht verstehen wie man von einem solch unzuverlassigen Anbieter, der Hinhaltetaktiken und und die Produktion von Krummen Rahmen in Perfektion betreibt, ernsthaft kaufen will. Wie soll das den bei einem Garantiefall aussehen, ich will es mir lieber nicht vorstellen. Ich gebe zu, ich habe auch darüber nachgedacht ein Canyon zu kaufen, aber nach dem letzten Meldungen von Staabi (glaube der MA von Canyon nennt sich so) zum Thema Torque Rahmen und zum Termin für die HP, habe ich das Thema Canyon für mich abgeschlossen. Aber jeder wie er es mag! Ich vertraue ab kommenden Frühjahr wieder amerikanischer 4-Gelenkstechnik aus dem Shop um die Ecke.
> Ich drück euch die Daumen das die HP bald Online ist, alle Liefertermine eingehalten werden und die 2007er Rahmen gerade sind! Und das meine ich ernst!




Echt?, Haste denn die Rahmen genausten ausgemessen?

Und wie viele, 1000 ?


----------



## RonnyS (3. Dezember 2006)

...Ungeduldiger !


----------



## AJ (3. Dezember 2006)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Echt?, Haste denn die Rahmen genausten ausgemessen?
> 
> Und wie viele, 1000 ?


Du hast recht, alles in bester Ordnung bei Canyon! Bitte irgendwann mal die Canyon-Brille abnehmen, ganz kurz nur!


			
				FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ...was halt gern mal 50 - 100% mehr kostet ---> deshalb kaufen viele gern bei Canyon.


Meiner Meinung nach relativiert sich der höhere Kaufpreis spätestens beim Wiederverkauf, denn dann bekommst du die 300 - 600  wieder zurück, aber das ist es mir Wert. Ist nix anderes als bei Autos!


----------



## tom23" (3. Dezember 2006)

Canyon Brille hin oder her, wen interessiert es denn, dass du dir ein Rad woanders kaufen willst, hast du ein derart großes Sendungsbewusstsein?
Ich wär an eurer Stelle mal ein bisserl vorsichtig mit Aussagen über die Qualität der bikes, das kann ganz schnell zu riesen Problemen führen.
Es gibt Kunden, die haben Pech und ein Recht darauf, sich hier beraten zu lassen, aber alle anderen, die noch nicht mal ein Bike haben oder "drohen", es woanders zu kaufen.
1) wen interessiert's?
2) *anjo*: lies dir mal die neuesten Schlagezeilen in punkto "Abmahnung gegen Rennrad-news.de" durch, dann bist du mit deinen unqualifizierten Äußerungen vielleicht ein bisserl vorsichtiger.


----------



## tom23" (3. Dezember 2006)

Bevor mir wieder jemand vorwirft , ich sei nicht kritisch.

Ich finde, dass Canyon hier einen schlechten Job macht, was die Terminierung der Webseite angeht und auch die Informationspolitik für bestehende und mögliche Kunden.
Egal, welche features auf die Seite aufgenommen werden, das Projektmanagement ist nicht optimal und man sollte nicht vorschnell Termine nennen, wenn noch zu viel zu tun ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (3. Dezember 2006)

Canyon-Brille ab...

...Jetzt frag ich mich, hmm, woher resultiert dieses mangelhafte Projektmanagement? Fehlende interne Erfahrung? Mangelhafte Strukturierung? Falsche Einschätzungen?
Die gleiche Geschichte mit den VMT´s.
Ich fürchte das Canyon leider dem wachsenden Erfolg nicht gerecht werden kann, wenn sie weiterhin alles auf ihre Art irgendwie versuchen. 2 Jahre sind doch wohl genug Zeit sich intern umzukrempeln?! Wir sprechen hier nicht von einem Großbetrieb, sondern von einem mittelständischen Unternehmen.
Es hilft nix, darauf zu vertrauen, dass potentielle Kunden & Wiederkäufer einfach blind darauf vertrauen:"Ach das wird schon, ist bei Canyon normal". Warum wird da seitens der Firmenpolitik nicht was gegen gemacht?? Muss man immer den üblichen Gerüchten weitere Nahrung geben? Warum wird man nicht mal positiv überrascht?
Nein, da basteln wir mal lieber an ner neuen Philosophie, bevor wir unsere internen Abläufe umkrempeln.
Hier sind eindeutig Prioritäten falsch gesetzt!...

... Canyon-Brille auf


----------



## tom23" (3. Dezember 2006)

Wiederverkäufer?
das sagt schon alles über Deine Recherche.
Mannomann....

edit
Oh, da hat er doch tatsächlich Wiederkäufer geschrieben..mein Fehler


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Dezember 2006)

MasterAss schrieb:


> "Ach das wird schon, ist bei Canyon normal". Warum wird da seitens der Firmenpolitik nicht was gegen gemacht?? Muss man immer den Ã¼blichen GerÃ¼chten weitere Nahrung geben? Warum wird man nicht mal positiv Ã¼berrascht?
> Nein, da basteln wir mal lieber an ner neuen Philosophie, bevor wir unsere internen AblÃ¤ufe umkrempeln.
> Hier sind eindeutig PrioritÃ¤ten falsch gesetzt!...



Word!
Trotz der tatsache, dass ich die Canyon Brille immernoch aufhabe, kann ich gut sagen dass es auch mir gegen die Latte geht, was mit der neuen HP gerade lÃ¤uft.
An dieser stelle mÃ¶chte ich nichts zu den Bikes sagen. Kenne die bloss vom hÃ¶rensehen. Ob sie nun schâ¬isse oder genial sind, kann ich leider erst einschÃ¤tzen wenn meins da ist. Optisch jedenfalls schonmal  

Aber dieses "Termin in den Raum stellen und dann an dem Tag kurzfristig vertrÃ¶sten und hinhalten" regt nicht nur die potenziellen Kunden auf, es schÃ¤digt Canyon auch, weil Kunden abspringen.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit Kontakt mit jemandem der sich nun zwischen Cube und Canyon entscheidet.
Und er regt sich ebenfalls schon die lÃ¤ngste Zeit auf, dass die Page nie kommt. Der einzige grund, so sagte er, ein Canyon zu nehmen wÃ¤re der tiefere Preis.
Ich sage jetzt einfach mal, wenn Canyon genauso fahren wÃ¼rde, aber nicht so gÃ¼nstige Preise hÃ¤tte (d.H. auch mit HÃ¤ndlern arbeiten wÃ¼rde), wÃ¤re die Lage auf dem Markt schwer fÃ¼r die Firma.

Ich hoffe bloss, dass wirklich "die ersten Kundenmodelle um den Jahreswechsel" erscheinen (Das bedeutet fÃ¼r mich: Bis spÃ¤testens mitte Februar), dann werde ich Canyon verzeihen.  Auf die Page kann ich noch ein wenig warten, auf mein Bike nicht. 

Also Canyon, wollt ihr eure wertvollen Kunden an andere Hersteller verschenken? Ihr baut doch super Bikes, also keep on und sorgt bitte dafÃ¼r, dass 07/08 die HP nicht so schief lÃ¤uft!


----------



## UpHillDown (3. Dezember 2006)

Wieviel IT-Projektmanager sind denn hier vertreten? Aber es macht den Anschein, dass es eine ganze Menge sind. Alle wissen wie es besser geht. Das ist nach einem Projekt meistens so. Das nennt man auch Lerneffekt. 

Betrachtet man mal die Pages von einigen anderen Anbietern muss man doch gestehen, dass sie nicht ganz so Auwendig sind. Cube habe ich mir gestern selber noch angeschaut (Cube Stereo). Der Katalog hat mir nicht gefallen. Bestellen kann ich ein Bike dort auch nicht. Soll heissen, die anderen Anbieter haben keinen OnlineShop. 

Wie sieht es denn bei den Kosten fÃ¼r die Bikes aus. Geht man davon aus, dass die Rahmen bei Ã¤hnlicher Beschaffenheit in der Beschaffung Ã¤hnliche Preise haben, sind die Canyon-Bikes bei gleichem Preis immer noch einen Tick besser ausgestattet. 

Was heisst das, wenn bis zur Fertigstellung des Produktes die Kosten auch ziemlich gleich sind. Nun, fÃ¼r Werbung und Online-Auftritt bleibt nicht mehr soviel Ã¼brig. Also muss man fÃ¼r die Erstellung eines Onlineauftrittes EinschrÃ¤nkungen in Kauf nehmen. 
Die Fahigkeiten einen Onlineauftritt zu erstellen sind vorhanden, aber die Ressource Zeit kann nur mit mehr Manpower (Manntage - also mehr Programmierer, Designer, etc.) realisiert werden und das Kostet.

Ich finde es auch nicht so toll, dass die Info Ã¼ber die Fertigstellung der Site nicht zutrifft.   Habe auch schon rechts und links geschaut, wer noch Bikes in dem Preissegment baut.   Aber es ist nun mal so, dass so ein Bike wie ein ES 9.0 bei den anderen bei gleicher Ausstattung doch ein paar â¬ mehr kostet.  

Also, in Geduld Ã¼ben. Und wer Onlineauftritte wirklich besser (schneller, termingerecht, bei gleichem Preis) erstellen kann, sollte sich schon mal bei Canyon vorstellen und ein Angebot fÃ¼r 2008 abgeben. Dann kann es nÃ¤chstes Jahr nur besser werden. 

Ich kann nur sagen, die paar Tage machen es doch nicht, oder? Das Wetter ist noch gut zum biken. Da kann man besser draussen fahren als sich drinnen vor dem PC zu Ã¤rgern.   Und die Site wird schon noch kommen. Da wird Canyon schon fÃ¼r sorgen. Die haben bestimmt bald ne ganze Menge an Material fÃ¼r die 2007'er Bikes vor der TÃ¼r stehen und das muss wieder vom Hof.

Wir werden alle eins bekommen


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Dezember 2006)

Der Aufwand ist irrelevant für eine termingerechte Fertigstellung...
...und ja, ich habe Ahnung von Projektmanagement.

(es ist klar, dass die Aufwandsschätzungen trotz aller Näherungsmodelle für IT-Projekte sehr schwierig sind -- dementsprechend viele Puffer zwischen den einzelnen Meilensteinen werden dann halt eingebaut...)
Aber: eigentlich is mir das eh alles wurscht, mich stört nur, dass Canyon hier oft als so sakrosankt angesehen wird...


----------



## Langley (3. Dezember 2006)

Wenn jetzt alles gut läuft bringt uns der Nikolaus die neue Homepage. Dann laesst der Kerl wenigstens dieses Jahr mal was da...

Gruss

Langley


----------



## braintrust (3. Dezember 2006)

softe


----------



## Flok (3. Dezember 2006)

Langley schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt alles gut läuft bringt uns der Nikolaus die neue Homepage. Dann laesst der Kerl wenigstens dieses Jahr mal was da...
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Langley



dann wäre die ja 3 wochen verspätet. Wann ist die Website eigentlich letztes Jahr erschienen?


----------



## MasterAss (3. Dezember 2006)

tom23";3236019 schrieb:
			
		

> Wiederverkäufer?
> das sagt schon alles über Deine Recherche.
> Mannomann....



Wer lesen kann ist ganz klar im Vorteil!

Klugscheissmodus an:
P.S. Ahnung von Projektmanagement ist vorhanden als Wirtschaftsinformatikstudent.
Klugscheissmodus aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User129 (3. Dezember 2006)

anjo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach relativiert sich der hÃ¶here Kaufpreis spÃ¤testens beim Wiederverkauf, denn dann bekommst du die 300 - 600 â¬ wieder zurÃ¼ck, aber das ist es mir Wert. Ist nix anderes als bei Autos!



wenn ich beim Radkauf die bis zur HÃ¤lfte sparen kann ist es mir beim Verkauf eher egal ob ich da jetzt 300 oder 600 Euro weniger fÃ¼r bekomme.


----------



## tom23" (3. Dezember 2006)

langweilige Diskussion....


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Dezember 2006)

tom23";3237126 schrieb:
			
		

> was kümmert's die Leute, was du studierst...
> lass den Klugscheissmodus ruhig öfter mal an,
> wenn du einem Direktvertrieb Wiederverkäufer
> andichtest.
> Laber laber...


Beruhig dich mal und lies dir sein Posting nochmal durch -- dann kommst du drauf, dass du dich hier grad blamierst...


----------



## tom23" (3. Dezember 2006)

ich habs oben schon rein geschrieben, aber danke, Flo!

ich hatte erst was über sein ganzes Posting geschrieben,
weil schon wieder jemand alles besser weiß.
Und dann hab ich mich auf den vermeintlichen Fehler beschränkt,
peinlich peinlich.


----------



## Trailsucker (3. Dezember 2006)

öhmm. ich hatte jetzt über 2 wochen kein inet und bin jetzt wieder da. und da trifft mich fast der schlag. immernoch die alte hp. gibts eig nen neuen termin oder gibt man lieber keine mehr aus um sie wenigstens nicht überschreiten zu können


----------



## Fischgesicht (3. Dezember 2006)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> öhmm. ich hatte jetzt über 2 wochen kein inet und bin jetzt wieder da. und da trifft mich fast der schlag. immernoch die alte hp. gibts eig nen neuen termin oder gibt man lieber keine mehr aus um sie wenigstens nicht überschreiten zu können



angeblich Dienstag SPÄTESTENS!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (3. Dezember 2006)

tom23";3237152 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs oben schon rein geschrieben, aber danke, Flo!
> 
> ich hatte erst was über sein ganzes Posting geschrieben,
> weil schon wieder jemand alles besser weiß.
> ...



Einfach mal nen Tipp für die Zukunft: Nicht alles gleich persönlich nehmen, ich habe dich in keinster Weise angegriffen. Habe lediglich meine Kritik ggü Canyon ausgübt. Die Räder sind geil, keine Frage. Aber das hatten wir jetzt zu genüge.
Das ist das gleiche wie die AlphaCentauri-Geschichte, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Theman und wurde schon genügend diskutiert.
So, wünsche dir und euch noch nen schönen Restadvent!


----------



## tom23" (3. Dezember 2006)

entweder steh ich hier aufm Schlauch...ich fühlte mich weder angegriffen, noch brauch ich einen Tip.
Kritik an Canyon is ok, und warum du jetzt Alpha ins Spiel bringst, ich glaube, das kann man nicht vergleichen. Ich habs ja noch nicht mal auf seine Ignore- Liste geschafft.
Einerseits habe ich einen Fehler gemacht und promt auf einen Freudschen Verleser reagiert und zu schnell geschossen, das tut mir leid und ist letztendlich eine Lachnummer auf meine Kosten, auf der anderen Seite finde ich es weiterhin sehr amüsant, was hier abgeht.


Dir auch noch nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Dot (3. Dezember 2006)

Was geht denn hier ab? Kommt mal wieder runter. Es geht nur um ne Homepage. Der Weltfrieden ist viel wichtiger.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (3. Dezember 2006)




----------



## AJ (3. Dezember 2006)

tom23";3235860 schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon Brille hin oder her, wen interessiert es denn, dass du dir ein Rad woanders kaufen willst, hast du ein derart großes Sendungsbewusstsein?
> Ich wär an eurer Stelle mal ein bisserl vorsichtig mit Aussagen über die Qualität der bikes, das kann ganz schnell zu riesen Problemen führen.
> Es gibt Kunden, die haben Pech und ein Recht darauf, sich hier beraten zu lassen, aber alle anderen, die noch nicht mal ein Bike haben oder "drohen", es woanders zu kaufen.
> 1) wen interessiert's?
> 2) *anjo*: lies dir mal die neuesten Schlagezeilen in punkto "Abmahnung gegen Rennrad-news.de" durch, dann bist du mit deinen unqualifizierten Äußerungen vielleicht ein bisserl vorsichtiger.


Ich habe bestimmt ein geringeres Sendungsbewustsein als Du, das steht wohl mal fest!
Und wen das Interessiert? Ich hoffe dem Canyon-Management! Den das was ich schreibe, denken viel mehr als die, die das hier schreiben!
Und das Recht zur freien Meinungsäusserung kann auch Canyon mir nicht nehmen, zudem es sich um reine Fakten handelt die Canyon bereits bestätigt hat.


----------



## Knuffi (4. Dezember 2006)

Also ich bin ein grosser Canyon Freund. Mein Rennrad und mein MTB ( ES6 2005 - steht gerade zum verkauf ) fahre ich von Canyon. Ich war und bin mit beiden Rädern sehr zufrieden.

Ob die Homepage jetzt eine Woche früher oder später online geht ist doch total egal !!!

Ich musste 2005 bis mitte Mai auf mein ES6 warten, das war viel tragischer.

Habe mich diesmal für ein Cube Stereo entschieden, nach der ausgiebigen Probefahrt beim Händler konnte ich da nicht nein sagen  

Dennoch ist Canyon bei Preis / Leistung weiterhin nicht zu toppen


----------



## tom23" (4. Dezember 2006)

Cube Stereo, fein fein!
wo bleibt eigentlich die neue Homepage??


----------



## DaMudda (4. Dezember 2006)

Wird die Woche wieder nichts... ;-)


----------



## tom23" (4. Dezember 2006)

wie? haste angerufen?


----------



## vtrkalle (4. Dezember 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Wird die Woche wieder nichts... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (4. Dezember 2006)

Nööö - eher sone Vermutung!! Da die Herren von Canyon ja mitlesen, wie andere Threads beweisen, find ichs nur noch lächerlich was hier abgezogen wird.

Unseriöser gehts nicht!! 

Zudem bin ich mittlerweile richtig angewiedert, von der alten HP!!
Immer wieder klickt man voller Vorfreude und Erwartungen drauf und...tristes Grau erscheint auf'm Bildschirm...
Dienstag wirds aber dann....mmmm....Mittwoch: Auf jeden Fall!! Vielleicht wirds aber auch erst Donnerstag....Also Ende der Woche steht das Ding HuPro!! Auweia!!

Wer weiss was dann wieder dazwischen kommt - bis dahin könnte man die Informationen ja noch an irgendeine Zeitschrift verkaufen!! Man muss sich wirklich überlegen welchen Service man für den günstigen Preis mitkauft!!
Wer damit nicht leben will - und ich finde Service - zu dem auch eine transparente Informationspolitik gehört - ist das mindeste. Zumal wenn man auf sone Webbasierte Platform setzt, wo es absolut kein Problem darstellt mal ne neue Info in den Raum zu schmeissen. Wenn zuwenig Geld für ne rechtzeitige Homepage da ist, sollte man vielleicht doch einen Euro mehr pro Bike zu nehmen und sich noch ne IT-Menschen dazuholen - der sich dann gleich mit um die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige kümmern könnte!!

Mahlzeit!!

Das wars vom Herrn Knurrbrummel.

Andere Frage : Kann man sich die Farben beim ESX jetzt aussuchen oder was? 
                    In dieser Zeitschrift stehen ja immer 2 Farben dabei...Dann wäre der Rest meines  
                    weiteren Lebens gerettet...;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Dezember 2006)

Ihr hab doch echt nen Schatten in der Birne, oder?


----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

@DaMudda: 
der prof hat recht...langsam wirds ein bisschen lächerlich...reg dich mal ab.
die farbe kannste wählen, denk ich mal


----------



## DaMudda (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mich zu keinem Zeitpunkt aufgeregt!!
Ich mein das ernst und ganz sachlich...ausser vielleicht der mittlere Teil... ;-)


----------



## Flok (4. Dezember 2006)

Hab eben mit einem kompetenten Canyon-Mitarbeiter gesprochen:


----------



## yuexel99 (4. Dezember 2006)

@ Flok: wenigstens einer, der es mit Humor nimmt - nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

aba noch das alte logo...wohl vom letzten jahr was?


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Dezember 2006)

klar, ist ja noch nicht fertig die neue homepage


----------



## Mathias2297 (4. Dezember 2006)

hmmm 5:30 min haben sie ja noch... cool wäre mal ein Countdown zur neuen HP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumabert (4. Dezember 2006)

Für die, die nun wirklich nicht warten können - hier gibt es neue 2007-er Canyon Modelle www.canyon.ch


----------



## pfohlenrolle (4. Dezember 2006)

Sehen sich teilweise schon verdächtig ähnlich, also die Modelle von Canyon.de und Canyon.ch

Ob das nur Zufall ist ???
Weiß da irgendwer was zu?


----------



## Wuudi (4. Dezember 2006)

Zum 327,5ten Male - Canyon.ch (Schweiz) hat NICHTS mit Canyon.de (Koblenz) zu tun...


----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

kommt die seite morgen?


----------



## Didi123 (4. Dezember 2006)

Bestimmt, schließlich ist morgen Dienstag...


----------



## eLw00d (4. Dezember 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Bestimmt, schließlich ist morgen Dienstag...


... und somit der Tag vor Mittwoch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wer braucht ne homapage wenn man die Mountainbike Rider kaufen kann ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da stehen sogar noch ganz nette andere Fahrräder drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (4. Dezember 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> ... und somit der Tag vor Mittwoch !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh zum allerletztenmal, ich will endlich die Rennräder sehen!


----------



## eLw00d (4. Dezember 2006)

Hmm , in Kooperation mit canyon soll doch bald die RRR (Rennrad-Rider) rauskommen oder?


----------



## Gefahradler (4. Dezember 2006)

Jawoll, endlich ist die alte HP vom Bildschirm verschwunden!


----------



## Flok (4. Dezember 2006)

es tut sich was! Hoffentlich zum guten!


----------



## augustiner1329 (4. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht ist es gleich soweit. Die Seite ist wegen Wartungsarbeiten nicht erreichbar...


----------



## Koveras (4. Dezember 2006)

Ach Iwo, ich wette da hat nur wer aus Versehn (nahe Dortmund) den Stecker vom Server rausgezogen.
Die neue HP kommt übrigens schneller wenn ihr alle ganz oft "F5" drückt


----------



## augustiner1329 (4. Dezember 2006)

F5 geht auch nicht


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (4. Dezember 2006)

...geht euch schonmal das Popcorn holen  

_WIR HABEN KONTAAAAAAAAAAKT !  _

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

schaun wir mal wa


----------



## Gefahradler (4. Dezember 2006)

ES KANN SICH NUR NOCH UM STUNDEN HANDELN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

naja watt solls 

die geier kreisen ja schon


----------



## Knuffi (4. Dezember 2006)

Ruhig brauner, ruhig !!!

Vor morgen früh wird das sicher nichts


----------



## the_joker (4. Dezember 2006)

guckt doch mal schnell bei canyon.de vorbei ich glaub die werden so langsam feddich ;-)


----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

boah geil..check dit aus ey!


----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

*sie Ist Da!!!*

sehr geile page!


----------



## Flok (4. Dezember 2006)

*Yeah das Warten hat gelohnt!*


----------



## vtrkalle (4. Dezember 2006)

ich hab sie 21:15


----------



## Jrsd (4. Dezember 2006)

Sc*****, wie kann man sich die 2006 Seiten anschauen???


----------



## eLw00d (4. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schön! Richtig edel die neue HP. Die Kinematikvorführung ist lustig. 

Und habt ihr auch schon alle brav eure bikes bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (4. Dezember 2006)

Das neue PPS System ist ja mal echt gelungen!


----------



## Trail-Surfer (4. Dezember 2006)

*EXTREM GEIL!!!*
Endlich!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Dezember 2006)

PPS -- sehr super...
(wird die Zahl der diesbezügl. Threads deutlich reduzieren)

Und: bei etlichen Modellen sind zumindest 2 Farben wählbar...


----------



## sandrotto (4. Dezember 2006)

Gute Homepage, aber der 2007er Katalog ist noch nicht downloadbar.....na ja, egal


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Dezember 2006)

Canyon Ist Onliiiiine!


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Dezember 2006)

Die PPS Site ist kewl. Muss alles abchecken. Also die Site hält, was Staabi versprochen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias2297 (4. Dezember 2006)

boah ich muss mal schimpfen! 

(aber gut das sie das ist zuerst mal sagen  )

die Scripte sind genau die gleichen, da frage ich mich was haben die solange gemacht  und @Programmierer man kann auch den Mouseover Befehl auf Grafiken beziehen,,, das eine Dunkel und das anderen Hellrot ist sehe ich auch... aber ich will die Farbe am Bike sehen!

aber trotzdem  das Canyon langsam mit Farbvarianten anfängt!!!!

echt mal cool!!! 

und bei den Torques fehlen leider noch die Gewichtsangaben! ansonsten echt super das es mal beim Montag blieb


----------



## Augus1328 (4. Dezember 2006)

der Aufbau der Seite ist ja übelst langsam  

Aber der erste Eindruck: sehr sehr geil....  und zum ersten Mal Farbalternativen...

Gruß
Oli


----------



## IBC (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich fand die alte Seite um Längen übersichtlicher.
Auch haben mir die Bikes von den Farben etc. besser gefallen.
Am meisten fallen ja aber mal die Preise auf, die sonst doch -zumindest bei einigen Modellen- gestiegen.


----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

also ich find die preise für die ausstattung sehr gut...
farbwahl is sehr geil, wobei ich net so richtig versteh wieso man das ESX6 nicht in grün oder ESX7 in braun nehmen könnte, wenns doch eh die gleichen rahmen sind...nächstes jahr dann


----------



## DMass (4. Dezember 2006)

DIE NEUE hOMEPAGE IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Dezember 2006)

Mathias2297 schrieb:


> aber ich will die Farbe am Bike sehen!


Klick auf die Farbe und du siehst sie am Bike...


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Dezember 2006)

Die neue Page finde ich im allgemeinen super. Das Kinematik und PPS zeugs ist echt geil gemacht 
Und ich mag so dunkle Pages 

Nur, dass der Preis beim XC3.0 so extrem steigen wird, hÃ¤tte ich nicht erwartet. FrÃ¼her von ca. 800-900â¬ (weiss net genau) auf 1200â¬! Mein XC5.0 kostet dagegen nur 100â¬ mehr als der vorgÃ¤nger.


----------



## braintrust (4. Dezember 2006)

naja wie gesagt, die ausstattung hat sich auch verbessert...speziell gabel und dÃ¤mpfer, der fox rp23 is schon was anderes als nen manitou radium wa 

ich finds sehr geil dass das esx6 50â¬ billiger geworden ist


----------



## DaMudda (4. Dezember 2006)

Ein wahrer Hochgenuss!!
Wurde aber auch Zeit...


----------



## Wiljan (4. Dezember 2006)

Endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub die Page erlebt gerade einen kleinen DDos-Attack


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Dezember 2006)

Word. Zwischendurch wieder net erreichbar


----------



## Skytalker (4. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die neue Page finde ich im allgemeinen super. Das Kinematik und PPS zeugs ist echt geil gemacht
> Und ich mag so dunkle Pages
> 
> Nur, dass der Preis beim XC3.0 so extrem steigen wird, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Früher von ca. 800-900 (weiss net genau) auf 1200! Mein XC5.0 kostet dagegen nur 100 mehr als der vorgänger.



Du darfst ja auch nicht die Preise mit den alten Bikes der letzten Wochen vergleichen. Die regulären Preise unterscheiden sich fast gar nicht zu den 2006er Modellen. Also ist da nichts extrem gestiegen an den Preisen.


----------



## garbel (4. Dezember 2006)

Coole Seite, aber was soll der Kinematik-Schnickschnack eigentlich bringen (außer eine nette Spielerei zu sein) ???


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Dezember 2006)

Nein, nein. Ich habe nicht die ausverkaufspreise beachtet, sondern bewusst die normalen Preise.

Was das XC3.0 gekostet hat, weiss ich leider nicht mehr. Aber es waren unter 1000â¬... das heisst also 200â¬ anstieg.

DafÃ¼r hat das XC3.0 auch mehr zu bieten als das XC3. Alles High-End Maschinchen.
Aber was interessierts mich, ich warte nur auf Post von Canyon bezgl. XC5.0


----------



## RonnyS (4. Dezember 2006)

.....jetzt zufrieden ? ....oder immer noch was zum meckern ?


----------



## Mathias2297 (4. Dezember 2006)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> boah...ich kann diese ewigen Klugsch**** und Dummschwätzer,
> die keine Ahnung haben und ihre Maus nicht bedienen können,
> echt nicht mehr ertragen
> 
> . Herr Bert Werk


Vorsicht mein Freund, vielleicht würdest du mal deine Meinung begründen anstatt mich einfach an der Grenze des zumutbaren beleidigen? 

Zweitens habe ich einen Universitäts Abschluss, soll ich dir mal verraten im welchen Bereich? also der Schuß von dir ging nach hinten soll,,, solche grundlos nörgelnden Leute wie du sollten mal schön ruhig bleiben, wenn sie über andere Leute urteilen die sie selber und ihre Intention zu posten (wahrscheinlich) nicht mal kennen... Ich muss dazu sagen das es bei einigen Modellen einwandfrei geht, bei anderen aber nicht,,, und das gerade so viele Leute auf die Webseite zugreifen kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, sodass es den Server blockiert,,, Aber bei einigen gehts ja 

Ach und das bei einigen Modellen das Gewicht fehlt, welches ich durchaus als wichtig erachte, bilde ich mir auch ein,,, genau


----------



## Pumabert (4. Dezember 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:


> .....jetzt zufrieden ? ....oder immer noch was zum meckern ?



MECKER MECKER ... wo sind die VROs?

egal, werd morgen eh bei den Leutchen anrufen und hoffen dass die nicht überlastet sind ...


----------



## hamster6000 (4. Dezember 2006)

Die Canyon Seite jetzt auf:
*Deutsch English Français Nederlands*

wenn das so weitergeht...
Warum haben die Canyon-Jungs nur keine AG aus ihrem Laden gemacht? 
Ich hätte jedenfalls Aktien gekauft und mir vom Gewinn jedes 2. Jahr nen schönes neues Bike gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (4. Dezember 2006)

hamster6000 schrieb:


> Warum haben die Canyon-Jungs nur keine AG aus ihrem Laden gemacht?


Oh ne, war live dabei wie Firmen nach dem Schritt den bach runter gegangen sind...


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Dezember 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Oh ne, war live dabei wie Firmen nach dem Schritt den bach runter gegangen sind...


Was aber nichts damit zu tun hatte, dass sie AGs waren...


----------



## eLw00d (4. Dezember 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was aber nichts damit zu tun hatte, dass sie AGs waren...


Woher willst´n das wissen?


----------



## RonnyS (4. Dezember 2006)

bei der Canyon AG werden nur "Bikes" ausgeschüttet


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (4. Dezember 2006)

Mathias2297 schrieb:


> Zweitens habe ich einen Universitäts Abschluss, soll ich dir mal verraten im welchen Bereich?



oh, nein. bitte verschone mich damit. ein akademiker...ich geb auf 



Mathias2297 schrieb:


> also der Schuß von dir ging nach hinten soll,,, solche grundlos nörgelnden Leute wie du sollten mal schön ruhig bleiben, wenn sie über andere Leute urteilen die sie selber und ihre Intention zu posten (wahrscheinlich) nicht mal kennen... Ich muss dazu sagen das es bei einigen Modellen einwandfrei geht, bei anderen aber nicht,,, und das gerade so viele Leute auf die Webseite zugreifen kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, sodass es den Server blockiert,,, Aber bei einigen gehts ja



du kannst dir mit sicherheit einiges nicht vorstellen  

. Herr Bert Werk

p.s.

klemmt ,,, deine ,,, komma,,, -taste? ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jensg (4. Dezember 2006)

Sieht nett aus die neue Seite.

Schade nur, dass ohne neustes Flash der ganze Schnickschnack nicht (richtig) funktioniert.

*Nein kein Rum-Gemecker, ich kann damit leben, bzw. hab mich dran gewöhnt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Dezember 2006)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Woher willst´n das wissen?


Ich nehme an, du sprichst das Platzen der "new economy-Blase" um 2001 an?
Damals waren ziemlich substanzlose Unternehmen ohne nennenswerte Aktiva in absurden Dimensionen überbewertet...
Hintergrund waren vermutete künftige Profite, die allerdings nie generiert wurden... 
Die Kurs-Gewinn-Verhältnisse waren in absurden Höhen (um 70 herum)...

Der Unterschied zur (fiktiven) Canyon AG? 
Canyon hat (wie tausende andere, erfolgreiche Aktiengesellschaften) ein Kerngeschäft, mit dem tatsächlich bereits Geld gemacht wird. (nehme ich mal an, Zahlen werden ja keine veröffentlicht)

--> wenn, wie du vorhin angedeutet hast, jede AG das 2001er Schicksal eines großen Teils der New-Economy Unternehmen erleiden würde, gäb's ja die Mehrzahl der großen dt. Unternehmen gar nicht mehr...


----------



## eLw00d (4. Dezember 2006)

Oha, ich kenn das "new economy-Blase" Gedöhns noch nichtmal.  

Ne hatte z.B. vor einiger Zeit ein Praktikum bei ner Firma die bis dato gut lief. Als dann die Herren Aktionäre die Kontrolle hatten ging´s bergab, weil jeder seinen Senf dazu geben wolte.

Hätt ich mal nix gesagt... tut mir Leid.


----------



## Paudajunky76 (4. Dezember 2006)

Huuuaaaahhhhhh->Reizüberflutung vom Feinsten!

All diese schönen Bikes in all den schönen Ausstattungsvarianten und dazu noch all die leckeren Farben die einem zur Auswahl stehn....ESX oder doch Tourque und welche Ausstattung in welcher Farbe??????

Respekt jetzt habt ihr mich richtig durcheinander gebracht und die Auswahl fällt angesichts der wahnsinnigen Ausstattungsvielfalt und obendrein noch diese Hammerfarben->(Hotchoclate oder doch Dark Forest ...obwohl Anodized Grey ist auch lecker und was denn nun nen Tourque oder "nur" nen ESX????)-> Gott sei Dank hat mein Geldbeutel auch noch Mitspracherecht ansonsten ist man völlig überfordert  

...da soll noch jemand ne vernünftige Entscheidung treffen naya was heißt hier vernünftig, mit Vernunft hat das nichts mehr zu tun--->
Sehr Lecker die Bikes,eins unvernünftiger wie das andere


----------



## yuexel99 (5. Dezember 2006)

Ist zwar total off topic, aber Einzelfälle kann man immer heranziehen, der Schritt an die Börse zu gehen kann im Einzelfall sicher falsch sein, aber ist sicher kein Fehler an sich. Hat jetzt nichts mit Fahrrädern zu tun und auch nicht damit ob Canyon an die Börse sollte - aber ich muss Flo rechtgeben - es gibt ne Menge Unternehmen wo der Schritt an die Börse zu gehen richtig war - und Unternehmen die pleite gegangen sind, obwohl sie den Schritt nicht gemacht haben.

Aber zur Homepage:
Ist ganz gut geworden  , besonders den Kinematik-Check find ich absolut spitze  , Bikefinder und PPS sind auch nicht schlecht. Nur die Frage wie ich an das Geld für ein neues Bike komme (ob nun ein Canyon oder nicht) beantwortet die Seite nicht


----------



## MasterAss (5. Dezember 2006)

Das Xc 7.0 in weiß hat seinen Reiz... 
Aber besonders viele Farben sind es mal wieder nicht


----------



## Raoul Duke (5. Dezember 2006)

Nicht nur dieses. 

Der Jammer ist nur das man nicht grenzenlos Geld zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## DaBot (5. Dezember 2006)

Kann es sein dass das ESX8.0 im Vergleich zum ESX8 bei höherem Preis schlechter ausgestattet ist? Vorher X.0 Schaltgriffe und jetzt X.9 Matchmaker? Oder sind die besser, dann schäm ich mich...   Hab aber bisher noch nix gefunden über die. Ok, 50 mehr "nur", aber wenn die Ausstattung wirklich schlechter wär fänd ich es doof...   Klärt mich auf, mich Newbie...


----------



## mischuer (5. Dezember 2006)

das Leben hat endlich wieder einen Sinn!


----------



## waldfrucht (5. Dezember 2006)

mischuer schrieb:


> das Leben hat endlich wieder einen Sinn!



Sagst du, aber nicht fürs Sparschwein!    

Seine Tage sind gezählt!


----------



## Wuudi (5. Dezember 2006)

Das XC3 hat 1049 gekostet, also kostet das XC3.0 jetzt 150â¬ mehr (inklusive MwSt-ErhÃ¶hung). DafÃ¼r aber hatte das alte nur eine Manitou Black + einen Radium R DÃ¤mpfer und Julie Bremsen. Das XC3.0 hat eine Reba SL, einen Fox RP23 DÃ¤mpfer und Avid Juicy Bremsen um mal die grÃ¶Ãten Unterschiede aufzuzÃ¤hlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias2297 (7. Dezember 2006)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:


> klemmt ,,, deine ,,, komma,,, -taste? ,,,,,,,,,,,,


Edit: Beitrag als Pm


----------



## mischuer (7. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Das XC3 hat 1049 gekostet, also kostet das XC3.0 jetzt 150 mehr (inklusive MwSt-Erhöhung). Dafür aber hatte das alte nur eine Manitou Black + einen Radium R Dämpfer und Julie Bremsen. Das XC3.0 hat eine Reba SL, einen Fox RP23 Dämpfer und Avid Juicy Bremsen um mal die größten Unterschiede aufzuzählen.


ja endlich sind auch die Einsteigerfullys vernünftig ausgestattet.


----------



## Torsten (7. Dezember 2006)

So, die Seite ich ja jetzt online, damit hätte sich dieser Thread wohl erledigt.

Weitere Diskusionen hier.

==Close==

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------

